# Fujitora vs Luffy



## Silver (Sep 24, 2021)

Me and @A Optimistic were saying luffy folds fuji 6 months ago, lets see how many people came around on that now

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 3


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Sep 24, 2021)

He didn’t 6 months ago but I’d give him the edge now


----------



## Vengarl (Sep 24, 2021)

Luffy was already stronger than him before he even stepped foot in Wano.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Winner 2 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 3 | Lewd 1 | Tier Specialist 4


----------



## Oda Report (Sep 24, 2021)

Vengarl said:


> Luffy was already stronger than him before he even stepped foot in Wano.



Really?


----------



## Cent Tree (Sep 24, 2021)

Luffy one shots

Reactions: Funny 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Sep 24, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> Really?


Yeah, didn't you hear? Admirals were downgraded from equally matching a Yonkou to one shottable by a Yonkou in Two Piece chapter 957

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Winner 4 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Lord Melkor (Sep 24, 2021)

Without knowledge of his fruit, I would still give Fuji an edge.


----------



## Ludi (Sep 24, 2021)

End of Wano Luffy high diffs


----------



## Vengarl (Sep 24, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> Really?





Strobacaxi said:


> Yeah, didn't you hear? Admirals were downgraded from equally matching a Yonkou to one shottable by a Yonkou in Two Piece chapter 957


Not all admirals are created equal. DR is telling as far as portrayal, he may have been holding back in instances but he's likely able to match Sabo at best. There's no shame in an admiral being Yc1 level, since you won't see any VAs near that level. I wouldn't put Akainu, who's likely the strongest besides prime Garp and Aokiji, above Yonko level.

Reactions: Like 2 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 24, 2021)

Luffy wins

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cry77 (Sep 24, 2021)

Either way extreme diff. Fuji still has the experience advantage, and im not sold on Luffy having yet mastered his new powerup.


----------



## Ruse (Sep 24, 2021)

Didn’t think we’d get to this point till the end of the arc but hard to argue for anything other than a Luffy win.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Strobacaxi (Sep 24, 2021)

Vengarl said:


> DR is telling as far as portrayal, he may have been holding back in instances but he's likely able to match Sabo at best.


See, you say that DR is telling as far as portrayal, and then miss the target by a mile

That's concerning

Reactions: Agree 6 | Disagree 1


----------



## Vengarl (Sep 24, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> See, you say that DR is telling as far as portrayal, and then miss the target by a mile
> 
> That's concerning


Nah I'm right, whatcha gonna do bout it?


----------



## Lmao (Sep 24, 2021)

Unless he fights Kaido 1v1 from here on out he ain't beating Admirals yet

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Sep 24, 2021)

Vengarl said:


> Nah I'm right, whatcha gonna do bout it?


I'm gonna tell you to re read the arc because Fuji was using Sabo as a reason not to help DD. He was being stalled on purpose so Luffy could do his thing, which was his intention the whole time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vengarl (Sep 24, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> I'm gonna tell you to re read the arc because Fuji was using Sabo as a reason not to help DD. He was being stalled on purpose so Luffy could do his thing, which was his intention the whole time.


You're giving Fuji too much credit. He could probably flex on Doffy but not Sabo

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 24, 2021)

Nah sorry admiral nerds Luffy is beating the old man

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Grinningfox (Sep 24, 2021)

Luffy takes it imo 

Tough fight tho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Sep 24, 2021)

Vengarl said:


> You're giving Fuji too much credit. He could probably flex on Doffy but not Sabo


Again, re read the manga, it's literally explicitly stated for you




Fuji wasn't the one huffing and puffing during the fight. Fuji wasn't the one fighting for real. Fuji wasn't the one who ended up with bruises. It's really not that hard

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Vengarl (Sep 24, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> Again, re read the manga, it's literally explicitly stated for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sabo looks fresh to me


----------



## Strobacaxi (Sep 24, 2021)

Vengarl said:


> Sabo looks fresh to me


That's because you still haven't re read the arc

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Beast (Sep 24, 2021)

Do people think Fuji wouldn’t be able to replicate what luffy did with all this assistance?

I mean it’s one thing to think Kaidou could say High diff Fuji... another to say Luffy who’s had, Momo, Yamato, Kidd, Zoro, Law, Killer and all the scabbards... all while Kaidou is still standing with few bruises and one small scar to show for it.

It’s ludicrous to think that Fuji wouldn’t have already severely damaged Kaidou with all this help and/ or distractions.

Luffy gets folded on a complete 1v1. Literally.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Vengarl (Sep 24, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> That's because you still haven't re read the arc


Sabo just hot and dirty from putting in work at the coliseum, didn't see Fuji fighting any matches. Up until this fight he was drinking tea at Doffys palace that's why he's so fresh.


----------



## blueframe01 (Sep 24, 2021)

If you consider his design & backstory, Fuji was most likely from Wano. That itself puts him below Kaido. Luffy beating Kaido while Fuji stayed away puts gives the former a much better portrayal at this stage imo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Sep 24, 2021)

Vengarl said:


> Sabo just hot and dirty from putting in work at the coliseum, didn't see Fuji fighting any matches.


That's funny, he wasn't hot and dirty from putting in work at the coliseum before fighting Fuji, I wonder what changed?


Oh, and you should really re read the arc, you didn't see Fuji fighting any matches in the collosseum, but you did see Fuji fighting Zoro


----------



## Vengarl (Sep 24, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> That's funny, he wasn't hot and dirty from putting in work at the coliseum before fighting Fuji, I wonder what changed?
> 
> 
> Oh, and you should really re read the arc, you didn't see Fuji fighting any matches in the collosseum, but you did see Fuji fighting Zoro


I remember Zoro pushed Fuji back with a single sword slash against the current of gravity. Not something that would happen to a Yonko tbh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Sep 24, 2021)

Vengarl said:


> I remember Zoro pushed Fuji back with a single sword slash against the current of gravity. Not something that would happen to a Yonko tbh


You mean the Yonko who dodged a single sword slash from him, or the one panicking and yelling at the other to dodge the single sword slash?

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Vengarl (Sep 24, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> You mean the Yonko who dodged a single sword slash from him, or the one panicking and yelling at the other to dodge the single sword slash?


That was all Enma and rooftop air, something which Fuji would be helpless against.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Corax (Sep 24, 2021)

Fujitora. Unless Luffy clearly folds Kaido in 1 on 1 with no interference. If someone can match 1 or 2 blows it doesn't mean that he is on this character's general lvl.


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 24, 2021)

Vengarl said:


> Luffy was already stronger than him before he even stepped foot in Wano.


Steady on sunshine

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OG sama (Sep 24, 2021)

Beast said:


> Do people think Fuji wouldn’t be able to replicate what luffy did with all this assistance?
> 
> I mean it’s one thing to think Kaidou could say High diff Fuji... another to say Luffy who’s had, Momo, Yamato, Kidd, Zoro, Law, Killer and all the scabbards... all while Kaidou is still standing with few bruises and one small scar to show for it.
> 
> ...


Luffys gotten stronger since the start of the battle, the Current Luffy as he is now wouldn’t need all this assistance.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Corax (Sep 24, 2021)

OG sama said:


> Luffys gotten stronger since the start of the battle, the Current Luffy as he is now wouldn’t need all this assistance.


I still think he would. Unless he is strong enough to beat completely fresh Kaido in 1 on 1. But to be fair for me it is a bit ridiculous. This might happen,yeah. Since Oda doesn't care for power creep/lvl. at all. But in this case he will have to power creep even more to make Luffy job vs next enemies  as always (well admirals/Teach/Shanks).

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Sep 24, 2021)

Corax said:


> I still think he would. Unless he is strong enough to beat completely fresh Kaido in 1 on 1.


Good thing he wouldn’t need to do that to be stronger than fujitora

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## blueframe01 (Sep 24, 2021)

Corax said:


> Fujitora. Unless Luffy clearly folds Kaido in 1 on 1 with no interference. If someone can match 1 or 2 blows it doesn't mean that he is on this character's general lvl.


Fujitora hasn't shown anything  that puts him anywhere close to Kaido's lvl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 24, 2021)

blueframe01 said:


> Fujitora hasn't shown anything  that puts him anywhere close to Kaido's lvl


People don't realize how insane the Dressrosa rubble feat and pulling a meteor out of space are.

The localization of said meteor with CoO outclasses everything we have seen in range, not to mention the gravitational pull required etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Maruo (Sep 24, 2021)

Beast said:


> Do people think Fuji wouldn’t be able to replicate what luffy did with all this assistance?
> 
> I mean it’s one thing to think Kaidou could say High diff Fuji... another to say Luffy who’s had, Momo, Yamato, Kidd, Zoro, Law, Killer and all the scabbards... all while Kaidou is still standing with few bruises and one small scar to show for it.
> 
> ...



We're not comparing Luffy from throughout all his clashes with Kaido though. We're comparing current Luffy - the one that split the skies with Hybrid Kaido in base (although I think G4 is only marginally stronger than Base Luffy).

As this appears to be the final round, this Luffy should be pretty much the same as post-Wano Luffy, so I'd give it to him with extreme diff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Sep 24, 2021)

Kinjin said:


> People don't realize how insane the Dressrosa rubble feat and pulling a meteor out of space are.
> 
> The localization of said meteor with CoO outclasses everything we have seen in range, not to mention the gravitational pull required etc.


Keep this shit in the obd

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Maruo (Sep 24, 2021)

Corax said:


> I still think he would. Unless he is strong enough to beat completely fresh Kaido in 1 on 1.



There's a difference between needing all of the Rooftop 5 to compete and still be defeated and winning with just Yamato and Momo's assistance. If Luffy ends up as the main fighting force against Kaido in the final round, there's no doubt he's admiral level.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 24, 2021)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> Keep this shit in the obd


?

That's common sense. Also, this is a Battledome thread.


----------



## Oda Report (Sep 24, 2021)

Vengarl said:


> That was all Enma and rooftop air, something which Fuji would be helpless against.



lol stop it don't bring that Ren shit in hear. Its a fact that enma needs the users haki to do anything. 

Stop trying to discredit Zoro feats in favor of Luffy.


----------



## Kanki (Sep 24, 2021)

Fujitora extreme diff, even though he hasn't demonstrated it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Sep 24, 2021)

Kinjin said:


> ?
> 
> That's common sense. Also, this is a Battledome thread.


I should’ve typed it out I meant outskirts battledome. Doffy and law reacted to the meteors just fine so it doesn’t matter how fast they were someone like kaido deals with that just fine. Rubble is alright but it didn’t really get a chance to show anything against powerful characters.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 24, 2021)

Silver said:


> Me and @A Optimistic were saying luffy folds fuji 6 months ago, lets see how many people came around on that now


Luffy folds him 6 months ago


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 24, 2021)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> I should’ve typed it out I meant outskirts battledome. Doffy and law reacted to the meteors just fine so it doesn’t matter how fast they were someone like kaido deals with that just fine. Rubble is alright but it didn’t really get a chance to show anything against powerful characters.


I know what OBD is lol. I'm a global mod for a reason.

I didn't say anything about the speed of the meteor. Anyway, Law and Doffy were both in disbelief at the feat. Fujitora didn't even try as it was a mere test for him.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## blueframe01 (Sep 24, 2021)

Kinjin said:


> I know what OBD is lol. I'm a global mod for a reason.
> 
> I didn't say anything about the speed of the meteor. Anyway, Law and Doffy were both in disbelief at the feat. Fujitora didn't even try as it was a mere test for him.



The thing is, all AOE attacks are nothing more than fodder sweeper. It traditionally doesn't do much in a proper 1v1.  this is precisely why Boro breath gets shat a lot. That attack wiped a mountain, but in a proper fight now it's hardly useful.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Sep 24, 2021)

I'd give Fujitora the benefit of the doubt until either post-Wano Luffy or until Luffy proves he's legitimately equal to a serious Kaidou. As impressive as splitting the skies was, it doesn't give much information on how strong Luffy is.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 3


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Sep 24, 2021)

Kinjin said:


> I know what OBD is lol. I'm a global mod for a reason.
> 
> I didn't say anything about the speed of the meteor. Anyway, Law and Doffy were both in disbelief at the feat. Fujitora didn't even try as it was a mere test for him.


Sometimes people think one piece battledome but fair. Besides the rubble, all his abilities were dealt with by dr characters. He should have more to show but he hasn’t yet. Fuji has the worst portrayal of any admiral, not the worst thing in the world, which doesn’t put him on exact kaido’s level. Oda has a lot of wiggle room with fuji. Just rn see him giving kaido some degree of high not extreme which is where I peg Luffy given the yonko “level” portrayal of sky splitting.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 24, 2021)

Kinjin said:


> People don't realize how insane the Dressrosa rubble feat and pulling a meteor out of space are.
> 
> The localization of said meteor with CoO outclasses everything we have seen in range, not to mention the gravitational pull required etc.


Its 54 Teratons. Almost 4x stronger than Dressrosa G4 KKG Luffy.

The top tiers here are hitting much harder


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Sep 24, 2021)

blueframe01 said:


> If you consider his design & backstory, Fuji was most likely from Wano. That itself puts him below Kaido. Luffy beating Kaido while Fuji stayed away puts gives the former a much better portrayal at this stage imo


Not necessarily. Shimotsuki Village likely isn't the only Wano Colony. There are also likely colonies from Wano from before the isolationist phase started. Consider Toki and her Amatsuki Clan. She was born to Wano-jin outside of Wano and was trying to go to Wano. That would also explain how the Marines have zero normal intel about the situation on Wano. If Fujitora was from Wano, then there would be an intimate awareness of the situation. Conversely, if he was from Wano it makes little sense that he would be so deeply concerned about World Government and shicibukai corruption versus why isn't he or the Marines trying to liberate his country?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 24, 2021)

Fuji folds him

high diff tho




Beast said:


> Do people think Fuji wouldn’t be able to replicate what luffy did with all this assistance?
> 
> I mean it’s one thing to think Kaidou could say High diff Fuji... another to say Luffy who’s had, Momo, Yamato, Kidd, Zoro, Law, Killer and all the scabbards... all while Kaidou is still standing with few bruises and one small scar to show for it.
> 
> ...



This

And @Kinjin is right, Fuji’s casual feats are insane.

We haven’t seen him go all out, not even close; and yall are cracked

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Sep 24, 2021)

Luffy wins. 

Feat, portrayal and hype. everything point toward to Luffy. 


Anyone saying its Fuji, their argument is 50/50 at best. fuji might be stronger or not at all when he goes all out but right now everything indicates Luffy. Also, Kaido > Fuji you can't gauge Kaido and automatically assume Fuji is as strong as Kaido when there is nothing that indicate that Fuji is on the same level. Kaido is assume world strongest and 1v1 king. Only the admiral title that was going on in Fuji's case. 

You pick Luffy you have a strong/legit case. You pick Fuji all you have is assumption lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 24, 2021)

Kylo Ren said:


> Also, Kaido > Fuji you can't gauge Kaido and automatically assume Fuji is as strong as Kaido when there is nothing that indicate that Fuji is on the same level. Kaido is assume world strongest and 1v1 king. Only the admiral title that was going on in Fuji's case.
> 
> You pick Luffy you have a strong/legit case. You pick Fuji all you have is assumption lol



Except Kaido is also > Luffy lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Sep 24, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> Except Kaido is also > Luffy lol


For now 


You agree with beast that Fuji can harm Kaido with all the distraction and help Luffy got but keep in mind fuji strongest attack doesnt have extreme effect on Luffy and we will expect it will work on Kaido? Nah.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 24, 2021)

Kylo Ren said:


> For now
> 
> 
> You agree with beast that Fuji can harm Kaido with all the distraction and help Luffy got *but keep in mind fuji strongest attack doesnt have extreme effect on Luffy* and we will expect it will work on Kaido? Nah.



When did Fuji use his strongest attack?


----------



## Kylo Ren (Sep 24, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> When did Fuji use his strongest attack?


I forgot to add currently. And That we know of.


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 24, 2021)

Seeing the poll swing in favour of Luffy beating an admiral is so sweet to behold

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Winner 11


----------



## TheOmega (Sep 24, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> Yeah, didn't you hear? Admirals were downgraded from equally matching a Yonkou to one shottable by a Yonkou in Two Piece chapter 957


They were gettin shitted on by Yonko since before the timeskip

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oda Report (Sep 24, 2021)

Freechoice said:


> Seeing the poll swinging in favour of Luffy beating an admiral is so sweet to behold



I like you better when you just reacted to my posts and didn't spread Luffy wank juice all over OL with Ren.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 24, 2021)

Freechoice said:


> Seeing the poll swinging in favour of Luffy beating an admiral is so sweet to behold


----------



## oiety (Sep 24, 2021)

I'm saying extreme diff loss. 

Fujitora>=extreme diff beats Luffy>=extreme diff goes 60/40 with Old Rayleigh


----------



## OG sama (Sep 24, 2021)

Freechoice said:


> Seeing the poll swinging in favour of Luffy beating an admiral is so sweet to behold


I’m going to enjoy this moment for as long as it last as one of Luffys greatest supporters on this forum.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Sieves (Sep 25, 2021)

In a vacuum true 1v1 winner take all no help no meat breaks no hostages no Haki blooms no round two or three Fujitora would beat Luffy. Swords are a huge weakness for him, Fujitora observation on another level, and he just has more experience and skill. Same for Kaido, obviously.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 25, 2021)

Luffy with just future sight and advanced CoA folds any admiral.  Never mind one with advanced CotC.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 25, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> You mean the Yonko who dodged a single sword slash from him, or the one panicking and yelling at the other to dodge the single sword slash?



Hold up 

Are you really comparing this:



Tiny unnamed slash 

To this?




A little bit of reaching there  

What a ludicrous comparison and a terrible argument

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 25, 2021)

It's 2021 people still don't know Fuji was deliberately sandbagging in Dressorossa to achieve his goals

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 25, 2021)

Luffy's got a lot going for him right now. He's almost completely mastered all three types of haki to highly advanced degrees.


----------



## VileNotice (Sep 25, 2021)

Fuji extreme now, Luffy extreme after Wano.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 25, 2021)

Fujitora could barely handle the revolutionary army captains and needed help to fight them. Imagine what a yonko level character would do to him.


----------



## X18999 (Sep 25, 2021)

Kinjin said:


> People don't realize how insane the Dressrosa rubble feat and pulling a meteor out of space are.
> 
> The localization of said meteor with CoO outclasses everything we have seen in range, not to mention the gravitational pull required etc.



Not impressive as it's just a feature of his fruit and not power... I mean Kaidou is currently flying a whole island while fighting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2021)

Silver said:


> Me and @A Optimistic were saying luffy folds fuji 6 months ago, lets see how many people came around on that now


Hmmm you are the brave soul that made this thread.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2021)

Corax said:


> Unless he is strong enough to beat completely fresh Kaido in 1 on 1.



If he does that he is WSM and Akainu is below him.

WTF are you talking about.



Kinjin said:


> People don't realize how insane the Dressrosa rubble feat and pulling a meteor out of space are.
> 
> The localization of said meteor with CoO outclasses everything we have seen in range, not to mention the gravitational pull required etc.


Should we compare that with 1m BB with the Gura?

Also yes he has insane COO ... but did you forgot that Luffy has FS ...




Kinjin said:


> I know what OBD is lol. I'm a global mod for a reason.
> 
> I didn't say anything about the speed of the meteor. Anyway, Law and Doffy were both in disbelief at the feat. Fujitora didn't even try as it was a mere test for him.


Again stop this ... this means nothing.

BB does better AP and feats with WB's DF after he just got it.

His COO can not be better than Luffy's that has FS.

Use other things to hype him if you want to do that.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 25, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Hmmm you are the brave soul that made this thread.


I paid him  

Admiral Gang is but yesterday's news.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2021)

Shanks said:


> I paid him
> 
> Admiral Gang is but yesterday's news.


yes and @Kinjin  is sneaking random feats.


Kinjin  gravity and gravity pulled solid objects do nothing to Luffy.

If you insist that somehow fuji has better COO please don't do it, at best both have advance COO and I am favoring Fuji and scaling him to Luffy becuase he is blind an uses COO to see, you are saying that he uses COO for  non alive elements that is not how COO works nor is FS so it must be thanks to his  gravity.

Don't use the Admiral title because he is new to it we don't know how far he is from the Color Trio.

I am giving the benefit of doubt for Fuji and he get this extreme diff but @Mihawk  stop with the high diff crap, he has nothing to even suggest a high diff when this Arc Kaido can probably only do high high diff to Luffy and Kaido id doing high diff vs Fuji

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 25, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Don't use the Admiral title because he is new to it we don't know how far he is from the Color Trio.


I agree with this


Ren. said:


> I am giving the benefit of doubt for Fuji and he get this extreme diff but @Mihawk  stop with the high diff crap, he has nothing to even suggest a high diff when this Arc Kaido can probably only do high high diff to Luffy and Kaido id doing high diff vs Fuji



Who cares

high dif Mid diff wtv point is he wins. 

And you literally said you saw Kaido mid-diffing even current luffy, so high diff for an admiral isn't even far fetched.

Ya'll need to stop jumping the gun. 

Extreme-diff is crap

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> And you literally said you saw Kaido mid-diffing even current luffy, so high diff for an admiral isn't even far fetched.


Nope I didn't.

He high diffs him now and at the end of the arc high high diffs him.



Mihawk said:


> high dif Mid diff wtv point is he wins.


The point is simple now he wins after Luffy defeats Kaido he probably loses extreme diff or extreme diff either way.


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 25, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Nope I didn't.
> 
> He high diffs him now and at the end of the arc high high diffs him.



You did lol

Literally just yesterday 


Ren. said:


> I already have Fresh out of Wano Luffy at a  *mid* high diff for all out Kaido in a 1vs1.




Yet you're upset that I said an Admiral can high-diff him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> Ya'll need to stop jumping the gun.
> 
> Extreme-diff is crap


So let me get this Luffy has the feats to challenge someone that is stronger that Fuji undisputed but Fuji high diff Luffy becuase he Admiral.

And we are jumping the gun??

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> You did lol
> 
> Literally just yesterday
> 
> ...


mid HIGH DIFF.

that is the middle level of the high diff spectrum  


Ok I am out, you are trolling to the max now


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 25, 2021)

Ren. said:


> So let me get this Luffy has the feats to challenge someone that is stronger that Fuji undisputed but Fuji high diff Luffy becuase he Admirals.
> 
> And we are jumping the gun??



Don't change the subject  You acknowledged Kaido could mid-diff Luffy

So unless you think Kaido can mid-diff Fujitora, just except that high-diff is a possibility 


Besides what are we really arguing about here. Mid to high, High to extreme, who cares? Point is he wins and you've given him the benefit of a doubt. It's not that big of a deal.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 25, 2021)

Ren. said:


> mid HIGH DIFF.
> 
> that is the middle level of the high diff spectrum



That's some tier specialist material  

High High diff Mid High dif Low Mid Diff  Waste of time diff

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> Don't change the subject  You acknowledged Kaido could mid-diff Luffy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 25, 2021)

Luffy squad, please forgive @Ren. for not believing in our boy. He's just little confused and will see the light in a few chapters.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 25, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Luffy squad, please forgive @Ren. for not believing in our boy. He's just little confused and will see the light in a few chapters.



Shanks squad please forgive our main man @Shanks 

I know he's hyped to get his hat back, but he's getting a bit carried away

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 25, 2021)

Ren. said:


>




Fuji wins with *extreme *_high _diff then


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Luffy squad, please forgive @Ren. for not believing in our boy. He's just little confused and will see the light in a few chapters.


Those say what I say, we are outnumbered in OL.

My way is the safe way.



Mihawk said:


> Fuji wins with *extreme *_high _diff then


Sure that is uber close to extreme diff and at the end is extreme diff either way ... In favor of Luffy

After Luffy defeats Kaido you have nothing to say with Fuji's Admiral title, means nothing without backing it up 

Luffy would be the Emperor that defeated Kaido the other Emperor.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2021)

@Kylo Ren  I am waiting for the end of Wano because there is where I suspect WG will officially make Luffy an Emperor and the Admiral title means nothing at that point vs him as an Emperor.



It will be the Admiral with no feats vs the new Official emperor that defeated the 1vs1 bet on Kaido emperor.




Mihawk said:


> Yet you're upset that I said an Admiral can high-diff him


When you have feats for him I will give him high diff but Kaido will work harder to win at the end of the arc vs Luffy so no Fuji is not doing  better.

Like it or not Luffy at the end of the arc is Admiral level in feats. 

And the AP of rubble in space means nothing when a non Admiral level BB could do 10x more than him when he had the Gura after 1m.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Sep 25, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Admiral Gang is but yesterday's news.


They should be called Assumption Gang or Headcanon Gang from now on tbh. All their argument are from future event that may or may not happen and spouting headcanon like there is no tomorrow lol


Ren. said:


> And we are jumping the gun??





Ren. said:


> @Kylo Ren  I am waiting for the end of Wano because there is where I suspect WG will officially make Luffy an Emperor and the Admiral title means nothing at that point vs him as an Emperor.


You will be shock when after that they still find new scheme lol their headcanon is so vast after all.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SomnusUltima (Sep 25, 2021)

next fight Weevil vs luffy


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2021)

Kylo Ren said:


> You will be shock when after that they still find a way find a new scheme lol their headcanon is so vast after all.


At that point I will ignore them as they have nothing to say.

And I know the gang.

They are the scrubs that believe  Akainu will give an extreme diff in the final arc because he Akainu.

BB would smoke the dude with mid high diff  at worst because of Yami and BB would be at that point weaker than Luffy.

And that gang overlaps with Zoro nigh equal to Luffy  aka the WP gang so double ignore from me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tenma (Sep 25, 2021)

Fuji hasn't done anything to suggest parity with current Luffy or Kaido.

There's a strong argument for _Akainu_ being Yonko level and unlike the other 3 currently he actually has the feats and portrayal to show for it, but Kizaru/Greenbull/Fuji are opponents for the other Strawhats (or otherwise people who aren't as strong as Luffy) who were last beating Yonko commanders. They have no reason to be that strong.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Sep 25, 2021)

Feats wise and even portrayal, Luffy > Fujitora at this point. Only reason Fujitora makes it competitive is because of his admiral title. Pulling tons of garbage  and taking a long time to accumulate that much isn't going to help him much in this battle. No one's going to wait around for him to do that and his real attacks are nowhere near the weight of that garbage accumulated. Getting pushed back so much by the force of DR Luffy's G3 and getting bruised from it isn't a good look.  It's like pre DR Law cutting Punk Hazard or DR Zoro cutting Pica. It's a feat that looks good on paper because of its scale.




Silver said:


> Me and @A Optimistic were saying luffy folds fuji 6 months ago



He only folds him now after that Zenkai boost from eating all that meat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 25, 2021)

Ren. said:


> When you have feats for him I will give him high diff but Kaido will work harder to win at the end of the arc vs Luffy so no Fuji is not doing  better.
> 
> Like it or not Luffy at the end of the arc is Admiral level in feats.



You speak of feats when most of this post is based on speculation on the next dozen of chapters  An Admiral doesn't need a 14 man gauntlet just to wear out Kaido for 4 rounds before delivering the finishing blow in the final bout. That's all I meant when I said he'd do better. 

If Luffy is Admiral level in feats by the end of the arc, then an Admiral can still win. I also find it ridiculous that people are acting like it is Kuzan, Kizaru, and Akainu whom have something they need to prove against Luffy now, rather than it being vice versa. I just can't agree with that.



> And the AP of rubble in space means nothing when a non Admiral level BB could do 10x more than him when he had the Gura after 1m.



Not sure why you're bringing up AP and MF Teach fam. Pretty sure Kinjin was talking about CoO.

And the fact that Teach was nothing compared to an Admiral just helps the admiral's case lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> An Admiral doesn't need a 14


Luffy is an emperor so I guess he can defeat an Admiral.

I am done.




Mihawk said:


> If Luffy is Admiral level in feats by the end of the arc, then an Admiral can still win


What ... You think the MC will lose to anyone if he has the feats that puts him on their level/title .... NO.


Mihawk said:


> Pretty sure Kinjin was talking about CoO.


Fam he has FS ... and he said that his COO is that much better because he can sense rocks from space.
How does @Kinjin  know that this is COO ... oda never said it and no one has done something like that.

Luffy HAS FS ... please again stop spotting head canon about Fuji.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 25, 2021)

I saw calcs in this thread

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> I also find it ridiculous that people are acting like it is Kuzan, Kizaru, and Akainu whom have something they need to prove against Luffy now


Don't deflect ... We are talking about Fuji that is a new Admiral and you are using his title to prove nothing.

Again if WG says Luffy is an Emperor after Kaido your Admiral title means nothing as both are the top of their branch.

And again we are making 100 assumptions for Fuji and I even said he wins but you want High diff because he is Admiral. NO

So again if Luffy is an official Emperor after Kaido, an Admiral mean nothing as just a title, feats or they lose.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2021)

Next Arc Luffy will defeat an Admiral level opponent solo.

So I don't get this defensiveness as Luffy is almost approaching end game.


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 25, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Luffy is an emperor so I guess he can defeat an Admiral.
> 
> I am done.


I thought you were done  


Ren. said:


> What ... You think the MC will lose to anyone if he has the feats that puts him on their level/title .... NO.


Yes we all know he can win via plot armour  Look at how many times he got up from Kaido.


Ren. said:


> Fam he has FS ... and he said that his COO is that much better because he can sense rocks from space.
> How does @Kinjin  know that this is COO ... oda never said it and no one has done something like that.
> 
> Luffy HAS FS ... please again stop spotting head canon about Fuji.


Because I think he's assuming that the CoO is based on an AoE. We've seen this with Enel, and even Luffy himself (during his timeskip training), and we know that Fujitora's CoO is clearly unique and on another level in terms of its AoE.

Regardless, either his AoE is on another level from everyone else or his CoO is. You can say that AP means nothing because Gura Teach has done something crazier, but that really is moot since Fujitora > Gura Teach. It's really a pick your poison situation.

Oh and FS? It is what it is. The C3 have FS too, as shown when they sensed the Moby Dick surface into the Bay before it even arrived.



Ren. said:


> Don't deflect ... We are talking about Fuji that is a new Admiral and you are using his title to prove nothing.


It's not a title. It's a rank. I also agreed with you that the C3 are better, however slightly.


Ren. said:


> Again if WG says Luffy is an Emperor after Kaido your Admiral title means nothing as both are the top of their branch.


First you bring up the fact that we're using feats only, but now you're talking about something that can happen after this arc?

Also why would it mean nothing if you just said both are at the top of their branch? 


Ren. said:


> And again we are making 100 assumptions for Fuji and I even said he wins but you want High diff because he is Admiral. NO


Not that big of a deal


Ren. said:


> So again if Luffy is an official Emperor after Kaido, an Admiral mean nothing as just a title, feats or they lose.


So current Luffy gets a pass when it comes to feats or whatever, because of something that may/will happen in the next arc? Just say it's cus he's the MC lol.

I thought this thread is about Current Luffy?


Ren. said:


> Next Arc Luffy will defeat an Admiral level opponent solo.
> 
> So I don't get this defensiveness as Luffy is almost approaching end game.


No need to be so defensive

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 25, 2021)

Beast said:


> Do people think Fuji wouldn’t be able to replicate what luffy did with all this assistance?
> 
> I mean it’s one thing to think Kaidou could say High diff Fuji... another to say Luffy who’s had, Momo, Yamato, Kidd, Zoro, Law, Killer and all the scabbards... all while Kaidou is still standing with few bruises and one small scar to show for it.
> 
> ...


I'm unconvinced that Fuji would be able to crack the sky

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## God Movement (Sep 25, 2021)

Luffy still can't win. Maybe at the end of this arc after he's had his power-up and everything. But right now? No. He's fighting a weakened Kaido.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> Oh and FS? It is what it is. The C3 have FS too


Show met the panels where they had used FS.
Imagining saying Akainu has FS and WB doing him that easy.

O but wait I guess the mucus guy did have FS also because you know they couldn't get to his real body.

The amount of attacks that Akainu dodged is -10% so him having FS is head canon, the same as WB having FS.



Mihawk said:


> It's not a title. It's a rank.


It is a title, even if it is a rank it is not indicative of a fix power level or you presume EOS BB is the same as first day Yonko BB as Again Fuji is a 2 years old or 1 years old Admiral.

Garp was VA shits on Admirals or VAs.



Mihawk said:


> First you bring up the fact that we're using feats only, but now you're talking about something that can happen after this arc?


Becuase you told me that he is an Admiral so he high diffs ... so what did you expect.



Mihawk said:


> So current Luffy gets a pass when it comes to feats or whatever


No he doesn't, your scenario was when he has feats of Admiral level and he loses ... never going to happen when the MC's celling is  abysmally stronger than Akainu that was clowned by old WB. And some how the 57 yearls old Dork is now stronger but Luffy can't win agaist an Admirals even if he has Admirals feats ...

In that scenario bet on Luffy, if he is as strong as Fuji he defeats Fuji becuse he is like 20 with the celing to surpass Roger, WB, Joyb Boy etc.



Mihawk said:


> I thought this thread is about Current Luffy?


It is but you are saying that he loses because he Admiral so what is the point of Current or even EOS if you brush off feats and say he Admiral.

Current Luffy loses but please no more BS high diff, that is long gone he is not a scrub to even Akainu.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 25, 2021)

Luffy beats him, high-extreme or less based on what Luffy'll show us from now on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2021)

@Mihawk  he loses low extreme diff now but and at the end of Wano is Extreme diff either way just because Fuji is an Admiral but nothing more as that is giving 100+ benefits of doubt to Fuji.


Rubber vs Gravity is in favor to Luffy just saying.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 25, 2021)

Kaido would fold Fujitoras shit in as he would do with any Admiral. Luffy is splitting the skies with even if he is not Kaidos level, that doesnt tell us anything about the Admirals. Kaido is simply stronger than them.

As Ive said OP wont have another 15 arcs and 20 years run. Were in end game now. Zoro and Sanji were clear. If they win this fight, Luffy becoming Pirate King is in sight.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Sep 25, 2021)

I'm honestly surprised to see Luffy is winning even though I'll probably change my vote in a couple chapters I would've expected more people to give Fujitora the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 25, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Shoe me he panels where they had used FS.




Oh look, they sensed the Moby Dick before everyone else and before it came anywhere close to the surface.

I wonder what this is? Superman's super hearing ability? Some superhuman/ mutant power?





Also, FS is overrated as hell.

I've seen so many people underrate the Admirals throughout this arc just because of silly things like Ryou, FS, etc.

You know why the Admirals don't have feats this arc? Because they're not currently relevant in Wano 


Ren. said:


> Imagining saying Akainu has FS and WB doing him that easy.


Imagine thinking WB stomped Akainu.


Ren. said:


> It is a title, even if it is a rank it is not indicative of a fix power level or you presume EOS BB is the same as first day BB as Again Fuji is a 2 years old or 1 years old Admiral.


Ok? Yet the Admirals have been shown to be marginally equal.

BB is irrelevant since he's an anomaly compared to the other Yonko and you know this. He's the man with the 0 bounty who has 2 DFs, so he's built different.


Ren. said:


> Garp was VA shits on Admirals or VAs.


And Garp was another super rare exception to the rule, not the norm 



Ren. said:


> Becuase you told me that he is an Admiral so he high diffs ... so what did you expect.


Yes I do not think an Admiral needs extreme diff to beat Luffy.

Kaido and Akainu mid to high diff him.


Ren. said:


> No it doesn't your scenario was when he has feast of Admiral level and he loses ... never going to happen when the MC's celing is  abysmally stronger than Akainu that was clowned by old WB.


No you changed the entire goalpost.

First you bring up feats only and this arc...only to talk about the next arc and even the end of the series I was trying to follow along your original scenario



Ren. said:


> It but you are saying that he loses becuse he Admirals so what is the point of Current or even EOS if you brush off feats and say he Admiral.


There is a point because Luffy isn't an Emperor...he isn't Kaido's equal, and you know this. There is a point because by "EoS" Luffy's title will be altogether above Emperors/Admirals anyways, so of course he beats one decisively by then. I'm not sure what do we have to disagree about? Some arbitrary level of difficulty that is trivial and honestly a waste of time to argue?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 25, 2021)

Also people trying to say that Fujitora and Ryokugyu are weaker than the original trio are hilarious. The only reason they do that is ebcause they want to have hopes of the Admirals being comparable to the emperors.

Fujitora and Ryokugyu are the eact same with the other admirals. Based on great actors, color and animal motif and OP fruits. Oda's intention isn't to make them weaker. Fujitora gave no shit about insulting oh the so called strongest marine nor did he gave a shit about fighting another Admiral

Stop with the ridiculous excuses and twist of facts. Just accept how Oda writes this series and how he portrays the characters.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 25, 2021)

@Ren. 

Also stop editing your posts constantly, it makes it tough to respond and now we have to double post

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> Oh look, they sensed the Moby Dick before everyone else and before it came anywhere close to the surface.
> 
> I wonder what this is? Superman's super hearing ability? Some superhuman/ mutant power?
> 
> ...


Ok this is an Admiral vs Yonko crap that I don't give 2 cents above.


I am out.



Mihawk said:


> @Ren.
> 
> Also stop editing your posts constantly, it makes it tough to respond and now we have to double post






Mihawk said:


> underrate the Admirals throughout this arc


This is your problem, this vs is Fuji vs Luffy not let's defend the Admirals ... I don't think you get it but I don't care about them nor about Yonko.


Mihawk said:


> shown to be marginally equal.


To WB ...

Prime WB a Yonko LOLs at this.


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 25, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> @Ren.
> 
> Also stop editing your posts constantly, it makes it tough to respond and now we have to double post


I left for a week and you are on your usual shit.

I love you bro but weve been over this. Emperors shit on the Admirals.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 25, 2021)

Ren. said:


> And some how the 57 yearls old Dork is now stronger but Luffy can't win agaist an Admirals even if he has Admirals feats ...


Yes...sadly, you and some of the Ace fans (including me) may not like it; but Akainu is still stronger. 

Him being 57 and Luffy being 21 is irrelevant at this moment. In fact, downplaying the influence that experience can have is probably a mistake. 



Ren. said:


> In that scenario bet on Luffy, if he is as strong as Fuji he defeats Fuji becuse he is like 20 with the celing to surpass Roger, WB, Joyb Boy etc.


What scenario? 

I'm betting on the Admirals as of now 10/10 times, especially the C3. You've given them the benefit of a doubt now too, so there's nothing to argue about. 


Ren. said:


> Current Luffy loses but please no more BS high diff, that is long gone he is not a scrub to even Akainu.



Fine he loses extreme high diff  

I never said he is a scrub to Akainu


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> Kaido and Akainu mid to high diff him.


You think this current Luffy vs is a mid diff do you even understand what a mid dif is?

Akainu can not mid diff Luffy, if he goes all out to defeat him that is already a high diff ...



Mihawk said:


> I never said he is a scrub to Akainu


You said that Akainu mid diffs him ...

Akainu is not mid diffing a solid top tier that is Wano Luffy ...

LOL.




Mihawk said:


> downplaying the influence that experience can have is probably a mistake.


How many veterans did defeat Luffy because of experience? 0


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 25, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Ok this is an Admiral vs Yonko crap that I don't give 2 cents above.
> 
> 
> I am out.


Bro i wasn't talking about admirals/yonkos.

You asked for a panel of them using FS, so I gave it to you lol. But sure ignore it. 


Ren. said:


> This is your problem, this vs is Fuji vs Luffy not let's defend the Admirals ... I don't think you get it but I don't care about them nor about Yonko.


Um okay then.


Ren. said:


> To WB ...
> 
> *Prime WB a Yonko* LOLs at this.



Prime WB > Yonko 



Dellinger said:


> I left for a week and you are on your usual shit.
> 
> I love you bro but weve been over this. Emperors shit on the Admirals.


Missed you <3

I'm actually down for Yonko>=Admirals, but again Luffy is a different matter for me. I know you love Luffy though so I'll try not to be a dick about it.

Anyways, thanks for not making this harder than it is since we've been down on this road before and I am also not eager to get into it like Ren said.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> You asked for a panel of them using FS, so I gave it to you lol.


That is not FS.
FS was not even existing in MF.

FS means you can predict the future, if that was the case the Admirals would have predicted at least on some panels.

And Oda making WB snick behind AKainu, the WB that had problem with haki, took random bullets because of lack of COO and COA, stated on panel by Marco ... regulard WB was clowning Ace in sleep.
That Akainu does not have FS.




Mihawk said:


> Prime WB > Yonko


Still a yonko so will be EOS BB.

Stick to the manga.

So is Kaido that is stronger than an Admiral.

So already 3 that are not equal to Admirals.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 25, 2021)

Ren. said:


> You think this current Luffy vs is a mid diff do you even understand what a mid dif is?
> 
> Akainu can not mid diff Luffy, if he goes all out to defeat him that is already a high diff ...
> 
> ...



If you say so. 

Again this is all arbitrary stuff venturing into trivialities. We simply have a different understanding on definitions of difficulty level. 

If you think Akainu has to go all out to defeat Current Luffy=high diff, then Ok let's just compromise that he high-diffs him.

I genuinely don't really care lol. Luffy loses point blank period. 



Ren. said:


> How many veterans did defeat Luffy because of experience? 0


So experience and mastery over one's abilities doesn't matter. Gotcha. 

You think experience has nothing to do with Kaido mid-diffing Luffy in their previous round? Like, Kaido's mastery over CoC over decades compared to Luffy's newly acquired ability has nothing to do with it? 


Nah those veterans were shit and most of them were stomped by Akainu.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> I genuinely don't really care lol. Luffy loses point blank period.


Of course he does but we are debating Fuji that is gravity and vs Rubber that is not efficient and not Akainu.



Mihawk said:


> So experience and mastery over one's abilities doesn't matter. Gotcha.


Not Vs Luffy.



Mihawk said:


> Nah those veterans were shit and most of them were stomped by Akainu.


Not vs Luffy.


He defeated more veterans than anyone.

He defeated katakuri a master of FS with his barebone Fs.

He will defeat Kaido with ADv COC that has ADV COC for decades.


SO tell me why are you even debating for experience vs Fuji a 1year old Admiral with  the gravity fruit that is countered by the perfect rubber fruit.

Just asking.

Or maybe, just maybe stop making this A defensive Admiral thread this is a Fuji vs Luffy that I already said it is in favor to Fuji because of his Status.

Heck just for you to not debate this much I said Fuji gets the doubt of an extreme diff either way when Luffy defeats Kaido and that is so much in favor of Fuji just so we can have a balanced debate.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 25, 2021)

Ren. said:


> That is not FS.


They knew the Moby Dick was surfacing before it even did  


Ren. said:


> FS was not even existing in MF.


So Hardening didn't exist during MF either? I guess Garp couldn't use vulcanization. 


Is this really the stance you're going to take? That the guys in MF really can't use advanced applications of Haki? Or that these abilities magically manifested over the timeskip? There's only or the other.

That FS is somehow an exclusive branch of Haki that top tiers like the Admirals can't use? And that this ability gives Luffy 1 up over them? 




Ren. said:


> Still a yonko so will be EOS BB.


No, Old Whitebeard whom you brought up to diminish Akainu...that was a Yonko who stalemated the other ones. 

Prime WB's only equal was Roger the PK, the man Luffy is gonna reach or surpass. 

Again, EoS BB is an anomaly to the Yonko. Just as how Akainu will be better than his colleagues.


Ren. said:


> Stick to the manga.


That's what we're doing  Not once do you see me pulling up databooks, random SBS, anime, VCs etc.

According to the manga Prime WB wasn't called a Yonko. 


Ren. said:


> So is Kaido that is stronger than an Admiral.
> 
> So already 3 that are not equal to Admirals.



Kaido is a Yonko, not Prime WB.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2021)

Also no admirals is even touching low - mid high diff after Kaido for Luffy.



Mihawk said:


> They knew the Moby Dick was surfacing before it even did


Yea they could have sense the presence of those on board, Aisa did that on island range with COO and not FS.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 25, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Of course he does but we are debating Fuji that is gravity and vs Rubber that is not efficient and not Akainu.



If you want to argue that the interaction of abilities in a match up can push the difficulty level between Fuji and Luffy, that's fine. I'm not against that. 


Ren. said:


> Not Vs Luffy.


Except it did when Kaido folded him. 


Ren. said:


> Not vs Luffy.


We're talking about veterans with more experience than Luffy....getting folded by Akainu. 


Ren. said:


> He defeated katakuri a master of FS with his barebone Fs.


Because Katakuri allowed him to  


Ren. said:


> He will defeat Kaido with ADv COC that has ADV COC for decades.


Not in a 1v1


Ren. said:


> SO tell me why are you even debating for experience vs Fuji a 1year old Admiral with  the gravity fruit that is countered by the perfect rubber fruit.


No we were talking about Current Luffy VS Akainu...or so I thought.


Ren. said:


> Just asking.


All good.


Ren. said:


> Or maybe, just maybe stop making this A defensive Admiral thread this is *a Fuji vs Luffy that I already said it is in favor to Fuji because of his Status.*


I see a lotta folks being defensive of Luffy when I bring up the OGs  

But Ok I think we can end it here. The bolded proves we're on the same page. 


Ren. said:


> Heck just for you to not debate this much I said Fuji gets the doubt of an extreme diff either way when Luffy defeats Kaido and that is so much in favor of Fuji just so we can have a balanced debate.



Lol ok bro I acknowledge the compromise and offer my own. Thank you.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> Kaido is a Yonko, not Prime WB.


Prime WB and EOS BB and Kaido were/are all Yonko.

WB didn't stop being in Prime after Roger died  yes he is above Yonko but rank wise as you wanted to use he was a Yonko.

enough again I don't care about YvsA and you do.

I care about my boys WB, Roger, BB and Luffy add Garp.

And Kaido for now is the strongest top tier shown like it or not.

So you kind of can not  say that Admirals are equal to Yonko when most of the Yonko proven to be a much stronger caliber.



Mihawk said:


> If you want to argue that the interaction of abilities in a match up can push the difficulty level between Fuji and Luffy, that's fine. I'm not against that.


No.

I want to debate Fuji vs Luffy.

I told you to stop the Akainu debate 3 or 4 times, I know that you want to debate that but that is pointless for me.

Fuji is a rookie Admiral, with no feats to back his new title and is bad against the rubber fruit.

Luffy has now feats to go tow to tow vs a stronger fighter Kaido.

So I am giving the benefit of doubt to fuji because of experience vs  the current version of Luffy but at the end of Wano I include Luffy's experience in taking down Kaido to move the diff to extreme diff either way ala Aokiji vs Akainu and I tend to agree that Luffy is Akainu in that parallel.

So I agree with you that current Luffy loses to Fuji.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 25, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Prime WB and EOS BB and Kaido were all Yonko.
> 
> WB didn't stop being in Prime after Roger died ).
> 
> enough again I don't care about YvsA and you do.


It's got nothing to do with Admirals and Yonko.

Prime WB wasn't a Yonko in the manga. They weren't established or officially known to us until Shanks became one of them. Before that, they were only called that vague "great pirates" bullshit. EoS BB is a different entity altogether.

Kaido is the only Yonko of those mentioned.

But yeah let's just agree to disagree here. No point arguing about characters we both like, such as WB.



Ren. said:


> So you kind of can not  say that Admirals are equal to Yonko when most of the Yonko proven to be a much stronger caliber.


>Tells me he doesn't care about Yonkos/Admirals debate and doesn't want to go into it.
>Literally goes back to it anyways Lmao

You're funny bro


Ren. said:


> No.
> 
> I want to debate Fuji vs Luffy.
> 
> I told you to stop the Akainu debate 3 or 4 times, I know that you want to debate that but that is pointless for me.



I thought match up between rubber/gravity has to do with Fuji VS Luffy?

Ok then.


We're in agreement

Fujitora wins for now
















High-diff

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> Fujitora wins


Fujitora is my favorite Admiral as Aokiji is not an Admiral now.

If this was Akainu in Fuji's position.

I would have said he loses so deal with it.

So yeah I like Fuji and when ever if ever he has better feats than Akainu.

Akainu is going dow below Fuji

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 25, 2021)

Iirc Yonkous were always a concept from the get go. Oda may not have planned who they were supposed to be though.


----------



## kozuki (Sep 25, 2021)

Fujitora high or extreme diffs. Look at what it took to put Kaido in the state that he's right now so that Luffy can beat him. Luffy already lost to Kaido a few times. Fujitora is a freakin admiral, do you honestly believe he would need himself and an entire alliance of high tiers (+low top tier yamato) to put Kaido in the state that he's in rn?


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 25, 2021)

What have the admirals shown that makes people think they can compete with current Luffy?

CoA: the most they have shown is barrier haki, while Luffy has penetration haki that only Rayleigh has shown.
CoO: You could perhaps argue that Aokiji and Akainu displayed future sight at MF, however it's unconfirmed. At best they have the same haki.
CotC: They don't have it as far as we know.

Physical stats: Luffy was easily keeping up with Fuji at Dressrosa. Since then he's gotten way better in base. Not to mention G4. 

Dressrosa was about learning to beat an awakened Paramecia. WCI was him learning how to deal with an awakened logia with future sight. 

Right now it's not even a question of whether Luffy beats Fuji. The only question is does he push him to high diff or not. Once those Gear 4 Kong Gatlings with penetration haki and advanced CotC come out..

Reactions: Like 3 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Jay. (Sep 25, 2021)

luffy is not able to fight him like he normally would

it's a tie either way

fujitora has the more destructive powr
he attacks you from inside and at the same time has world ending abilities on the outside


----------



## Fisherman John West (Sep 25, 2021)

Fuji wins

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Vengeance (Sep 25, 2021)

I wouldn't completely count out Fujitora, but I think he gets manhandled.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 25, 2021)

I can see luffy beating him at this stage.

You can't split clouds with a yonkou and still think all the admirals can convincingly win.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 25, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> What have the admirals shown that makes people think they can compete with current Luffy?
> 
> CoA: the most they have shown is barrier haki, while Luffy has penetration haki that only Rayleigh has shown.
> CoO: You could perhaps argue that Aokiji and Akainu displayed future sight at MF, however it's unconfirmed. At best they have the same haki.
> ...


Fighting a half dead whitebeard who couldn't even do a basic COC blast without catching a heart attack.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Quipchaque (Sep 25, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> That's because you still haven't re read the arc



He is right in some points though. First of all the fact that Fujitora considered it a good alibi to get stalled by Sabo like an equal tells us it isn't as absurd as you make it out to be. 

Secondly whether Sabo was roughed up or not is not relevant when arguing levels. Fuji was still not inflicting great amounts of damage even with named attacks. Additionally Sabo used powers that he seemed to imply don't work 100% as he would like it and for all we know he wasn't even using his main close-quarter combat abilities either. So it doesn't necessarily put Fuji far above the general standing of Sabo and first mates if he beats up a handicapped one. The only one in the manga who seemed to think the draw was unrealistic is Maynard so an argument can be made in that case but if that puts Fuji far ahead instead of winning with high diff is a different matter.


----------



## Empathy (Sep 25, 2021)

I’d expect any Admiral to be able to defeat Kaidou at this point, after the gauntlet he’s been through. I could see Luffy vs. Fuji going either way.


----------



## Quipchaque (Sep 25, 2021)

Anyway I say it could go either way between Luffy and Fuji since Fuji may have more to show. Currently I would lean more towards Luffy though.


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 25, 2021)

Quipchaque said:


> He is right in some points though. First of all the fact that Fujitora considered it a good alibi to get stalled by Sabo like an equal tells us it isn't as absurd as you make it out to be.
> 
> Secondly whether Sabo was roughed up or not is not relevant when arguing levels. Fuji was still not inflicting great amounts of damage even with named attacks. Additionally Sabo used powers that he seemed to imply don't work 100% as he would like it and for all we know he wasn't even using his main close-quarter combat abilities either. So it doesn't necessarily put Fuji far above the general standing of Sabo and first mates if he beats up a handicapped one. The only one in the manga who seemed to think the draw was unrealistic is Maynard so an argument can be made in that case but if that puts Fuji far ahead instead of winning with high diff is a different matter.


Being able to stall someone doesnt mean equality: Vista was able to stall mihawk, Marco would have been able to stall big mom considering she ran away from him citing how she doesn't have the time and weapons to deal with him


----------



## Quipchaque (Sep 25, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> Being able to stall someone doesnt mean equality: Vista was able to stall mihawk, Marco would have been able to stall big mom considering she ran away from him citing how she doesn't have the time and weapons to deal with him



You are right. I am only stating possibilities based on current showings. It is entirely possible that Fujitora is actually like equal to yonko or even stronger than some of them. It is just hard to argue for that right now.


----------



## featherine augustus (Sep 25, 2021)

By feats luffy ; lifting rubles or dropping meteors is useless if luffy fights in CQC as fujitora himself has to negate meteors/ruble falling on him ; other than that current luffy with g4 + ADV COC + COA Folds him

If fuji shows adv coc/awakening then that may change


----------



## TheWiggian (Sep 25, 2021)

Fujitora high diffs.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Juub (Sep 25, 2021)

People think Luffy beats an admiral.

Can't wait til they play the roles of big bads in a post-Kaido arc and show the previous antagonists were fodder like shonen mangas so often do.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 4


----------



## trance (Sep 25, 2021)

blueframe01 said:


> If you consider his design & backstory, Fuji was most likely from Wano


headcanon

that said, fuji truly does need better feats while luffy is on par with kaido right now

luffy wins

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 25, 2021)

Fisherman John West said:


> Fuji wins


Hey nappyrash, what if this was Zoro vs Fujitora?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 25, 2021)

Juub said:


> People think Luffy beats an admiral.
> 
> Can't wait til they play the roles of big bads in a post-Kaido arc and show the previous antagonists were fodder like shonen mangas so often do.


Between the yonkou's we need some cool down arcs,   the admirals will do just fine.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 25, 2021)

Kaido is nowhere near his full health right now, that's the honest truth. So we know from that alone that Luffy is still not Yonkou level (unless he completely wrecks Kaido from here on). However, he is close. I think after this arc has concluded this thread can be made once more. But for now? You can't say Luffy is stronger than Admirals when he's fighting a weakened Kaido.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Beast (Sep 25, 2021)

OG sama said:


> Luffys gotten stronger since the start of the battle, the Current Luffy as he is now wouldn’t need all this assistance.


And you know this because he hit Kaidou once or twice... with help?
First luffy needs to actually defeat Kaidou but even then, it’s not enough.


----------



## Beast (Sep 25, 2021)

Whimsy said:


> I'm unconvinced that Fuji would be able to crack the sky


Why would he need to crack the sky?

he just needs to crack Luffys head open.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Sep 25, 2021)

Ah yes another thread to underrate the so called "weakest" top tier Fujitora. Funny enough I see many of those people have him as the EOS matchup against Zoro...


I could have sworn Kaido is going down in this arc, but even then I do not think Luffy can flat out have a chance of winning against a top tier  convincingly consideirng all the help Luffy has received. 

This is just like when Luffy first infusion, and people went overboard declaring him a top tier. Sure hope this "Yonko level" Luffy does not require further help or miracle before beating a top tier.

Fujitora high difficulty, could chance by the end of the arc, but I think post Wano Luffy vs any top tier is a high-extreme difficulty match.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Beast (Sep 25, 2021)

Watch Fuji beat Mihawk and everyone lose their minds.

end of Wano gonna be great.


----------



## Juub (Sep 25, 2021)

Kaido stans got this shit backward. Somehow, they think Kaido underperforming makes the admirals weaker when it makes them stronger relative to himself.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## JustSumGuy (Sep 25, 2021)

Even though most would say all admirals are generally the same in terms of strength, I feel like the poll would look different if it was Luffy vs Kizaru.

Not trying to argue that right now or anything just saying.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Sep 25, 2021)

JustSumGuy said:


> Even though most would say all admirals are generally the same in terms of strength, I feel like the poll would look different if it was Luffy vs Kizaru.
> 
> Not trying to argue that right now or anything just saying.


You might be onto something...

maybe this is some concerted effort by certain fandoms of characters to try to go after a certain Green haired character.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oda Report (Sep 25, 2021)

Juub said:


> People think Luffy beats an admiral.
> 
> Can't wait til they play the roles of big bads in a post-Kaido arc and show the previous antagonists were fodder like shonen mangas so often do.



It is inevitable.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Sep 25, 2021)

Vengarl said:


> Luffy was already stronger than him before he even stepped foot in Wano.


Strongly disagree. No admiral is getting one shotted by anyone alive.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 25, 2021)

Fujitora wins 

Tier specialist OL members will say Luffy of course. 

Luffy might be able to win after wano

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vengarl (Sep 25, 2021)

Why was Doffy scared of Kaido but not Fuji?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 25, 2021)

I don’t think we saw Fuji even get half serious.

The only time we really saw an Admiral serious was when Akainu blew off half of WB’s face.


----------



## Empathy (Sep 25, 2021)

Vengarl said:


> Why was Doffy scared of Kaido but not Fuji?


Doffy is a world noble.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 25, 2021)

Also i keep seeing this silly admiral downplay. 


Quick Reminder. 

Kaidou isnt gonna be around during end game, neither is big mom, shanks, or even Teach.

The World Government is the end game. 

Who are the WG military force? 

oh yes the Marines. 

Whos the strongest force in the marines

oh yes the Admirals. 

Keep playing dumb One Piece is a Shonen. There is no way in hell Oda is gonna make the Admirals who he likes more then the yonkou btw(he based them off famous japanese actors) look worse then them. No chance in hell.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Sep 25, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> Yet you're upset that I said an Admiral can high-diff him


Yes that’s reasonable. If it were up to me you’d be permanently banned and unable to make an account for saying it.


----------



## featherine augustus (Sep 25, 2021)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Also i keep seeing this silly admiral downplay.
> 
> 
> Quick Reminder.
> ...


All the admirals are going to be defeated in one on one and IMU sama and gorosei are more relevant than lolmirlas

BB with 2-3 DFs + Awakening + Adv COC > Any admiral period

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vengarl (Sep 25, 2021)

Empathy said:


> Doffy is a world noble.


World nobles don't care if Fuji killed Doffy


Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Also i keep seeing this silly admiral downplay.
> 
> 
> Quick Reminder.
> ...


Everyone and their mama will be around endgame, including Smoker. It doesn't mean the admirals are the strongest, they just avoided elimination.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 25, 2021)

Most people that think Fuji loses is because of thier headcannon that Sabo is YC1. There's zero evidence that that's the lvl that Sabo's on.

Big Brother Shounen logic points to Sabo either still being equal to or stronger than Luffy until they meet up again. At the very worst just slightly weaker.

Unless any of you really think that Sabo will be one shot material for Luffy when they reunite lol.

Fuji wins for now, he might lose 2 chapters from now though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 25, 2021)

featherine augustus said:


> All the admirals are going to be defeated in one on one and IMU sama and gorosei are more relevant than lolmirlas
> 
> BB with 2-3 DFs + Awakening + Adv COC > Any admiral period



Keep down playing the Admirals you just gonna look silly later on

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## OG sama (Sep 25, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> Most people that think Fuji loses is because of thier headcannon that Sabo is YC1. There's zero evidence that that's the lvl that Sabo's on.
> 
> Big Brother Shounen logic points to Sabo either still being equal to or stronger than Luffy until they meet up again. At the very worst just slightly weaker.
> 
> ...


Sabo isn’t beating or catching up to Current Luffys progress, Luffys fighting on par with the WSC right now, Sabo didnt have a full fight with Fujitora and he’s currently hiding or captured right now.

He’s not getting the same gains that Luffy is, Luffy has fought Kaido multiple times already and has gotten stronger everytime, Sabo will stay behind but won’t be fodder obviously.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## featherine augustus (Sep 25, 2021)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Keep down playing the Admirals you just gonna look silly later on


Copium overdose

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## OG sama (Sep 25, 2021)

If Luffy is doing all this in Base a G5 is whooping Fuji’s ass lol, stop the Luffy downplay I don’t care what Awakening Fuji has, he ain’t overcoming no G5 if this is how Luffy is coming.

Let me rephrase that, he won’t spank Fuji’s ass but Fuji definitely loses, look at what a G4 DR KKG did to a very large portion of DR, I can only imagine what a G5 would be capable of doing and with all these Advanced leveled Hakis??

Luffy wins with Extreme diff

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 25, 2021)

OG sama said:


> Sabo isn’t beating or catching up to Current Luffys progress, Luffys fighting on par with the WSC right now, Sabo didnt have a full fight with Fujitora and he’s currently hiding or captured right now.
> 
> He’s not getting the same gains that Luffy is, Luffy has fought Kaido multiple times already and has gotten stronger everytime, Sabo will stay behind but won’t be fodder obviously.


Main point was that Sabo's stronger than what most people think, and people downplay him to make Fuji look bad. 

Also people are jumping the gun again with Luffy, just like when he first used AdvCoC. I'm not saying that he won't be stronger than Fuji by the end of Wano, but can we atleast wait until we see some more? Splitting the Sky is definetly a top tier feat, but that alone isn't enough to automatically put him over other top tiers.


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 25, 2021)

blueframe01 said:


> The thing is, all AOE attacks are nothing more than fodder sweeper. It traditionally doesn't do much in a proper 1v1.  this is precisely why Boro breath gets shat a lot. That attack wiped a mountain, but in a proper fight now it's hardly useful.


I agree in principle, but they still got to dodge/stop said attack first. What's stopping a serious Fujitora from throwing a flying slash at Luffy while summoning meteors? Kaido in Dragon Form lacks mobility to try anything else after a Boro Breath.



B Rabbit said:


> Its 54 Teratons. Almost 4x stronger than Dressrosa G4 KKG Luffy.
> 
> The top tiers here are hitting much harder


I dunno. We know calcs are only relevant when you compare series to series.

I was basing my argument from an in-verse standpoint. Law and Doffy have never seen something like that before.



X18999 said:


> Not impressive as it's just a feature of his fruit and not power... I mean Kaidou is currently flying a whole island while fighting.


Give a fodder Kaido's or Fujitora's fruit and they wouldn't be able to replicate those feats. It correlates with their power level.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Sep 25, 2021)

Luffy, I think a better match up is Zoro since they are both swordsman anyway.  Now that I don't know.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 25, 2021)

Vengarl said:


> Why was Doffy scared of Kaido but not Fuji?


Because Doffy's Shichibukai and Celestial Dragon status gave him impunity. Kaido is Doflamingo's business partner. Who would you fear more, the guy that isn't allowed to hurt you because he's affiliated with the WG or the guy who will kill you if you don't do what he demands from you?

Check chapter 712 + 713.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 25, 2021)

Kinjin said:


> Because Doffy's Shichibukai and Celestial Dragon status gave him impunity. Kaido is Doflamingo's business partner. Who would you fear more, the guy that isn't allowed to hurt because he's affiliated with the WG or the guy who will kill you if you don't do what he demands from you?
> 
> Check chapter 712 + 713.


Also Doffy was going to use his entire crew/army to take on fuji. Agaisnt Kaido he isn't going to have that advantage as Kaido can bring some of his crew as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lmao (Sep 25, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> Also Doffy was going to use his entire crew/army to take on fuji. Agaisnt Kaido he isn't going to have that advantage as Kaido c*an bring some of his crew as well*


Not that he needs it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 25, 2021)

Oda is a fool for off-paneling Fuji/Greenbull vs the Revos. It would have been a useful reference point to see a serious Fuji.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Beast (Sep 25, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> Oda is a fool for off-paneling Fuji/Greenbull vs the Revos. It would have been a useful reference point to see a serious Fuji.


He’s gonna bring in Mihawk. Thst portrayal of that will be enough hype.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Sep 25, 2021)

Kinjin said:


> I dunno. We know calcs are only relevant when you compare series to series.


forget what i said


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Sep 25, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> Oda is a fool for off-paneling Fuji/Greenbull vs the Revos. It would have been a useful reference point to see a serious Fuji.


Tbh it might make him look worse if we see him getting pressed by 300-400million pirates on panel   . He probably off panelled it just to delay the Greenbull reveal although he could’ve made it Fuji+Kizaru instead in that case.


Vengarl said:


> Why was Doffy scared of Kaido but not Fuji?


A better question is probably why wasn’t he scared of Aokiji. He has reasons to not be afraid of Fuji.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Beast (Sep 25, 2021)

Ezekjuninor said:


> A better question is probably why wasn’t he scared of Aokiji. He has reasons to not be afraid of Fuji.


He didn’t know where Aokijis loyalty lies. 
he was sweating buckets and was scared of Aokiji, hence why he left the island instead of taking care of what he came all the way from DR for.


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 25, 2021)

Ezekjuninor said:


> *Tbh it might make him look worse if we see him getting pressed by 300-400million pirates on panel  * . He probably off panelled it just to delay the Greenbull reveal although he could’ve made it Fuji+Kizaru instead in that case.
> 
> A better question is probably why wasn’t he scared of Aokiji. He has reasons to not be afraid of Fuji.


He already saw the bolded happen with Kaido 

Aokiji has black market connections, Killing Doffy who is in charge of it would make no sense.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 25, 2021)

Current _base_ Luffy wins high/extreme diff.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 25, 2021)

Beast said:


> He didn’t know where Aokijis loyalty lies.
> he was sweating buckets and was scared of Aokiji, hence why he left the island instead of taking care of what he came all the way from DR for.


He was never scared of Aokiji nice fanfic. He left because it was pointless to get into a death match that he could lose. If Aokiji could easily deal with him he would have done so instead of telling Smoker that multiple admirals should be sent for Dofla.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Beast (Sep 25, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> He was never scared of Aokiji *nice fanfic*. He left because it was pointless to get into a death match that he could lose. *If Aokiji could easily deal with him he would have done so instead of telling Smoker that multiple admirals should be sent for Dofla.*


Umm... I’ve never seen a contradiction happen all in just two short sentences damn.

Why would Aokiji deal with DD?
Does DD have something Aokijis wants or needs? Is there a mission we don’t know about?
As far as I remember, DD was the one that rushed from DR, who had a mission, who was furious... but went back home with the best he could against Aokiji is make a joke.

sera, stick to Shanks wank. Don’t start crossing borders over to DD.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 25, 2021)

kozuki said:


> Fujitora high or extreme diffs. Look at what it took to put Kaido in the state that he's right now so that Luffy can beat him. Luffy already lost to Kaido a few times. Fujitora is a freakin admiral, do you honestly believe he would need himself and an entire alliance of high tiers (+low top tier yamato) to put Kaido in the state that he's in rn?


Well he did fight the revo commamders with a whole other admiral


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Sep 25, 2021)

Beast said:


> He didn’t know where Aokijis loyalty lies.
> he was sweating buckets and was scared of Aokiji, hence why he left the island instead of taking care of what he came all the way from DR for.


Pretty sure he knew Aokiji wasn’t associated with the marines anymore. He never really showed fear to Aokiji, Aokiji told him to stop and he disobeyed him. Of course after Aokiji attacked him I’m guessing Doflamingo knew he couldn’t win but he showed far more fear towards the thought of Kaido going for his head.


MrPopo said:


> He already saw the bolded happen with Kaido
> 
> Aokiji has black market connections, Killing Doffy who is in charge of it would make no sense.


We don’t really know if Aokiji has any black market connections we just know he’s affiliated with the BB pirates. Also, I doubt Doflamingo was thinking about that as he asked Aokiji “Where do you stand? Just what are you now”. He seemed to show far more fear towards Kaido


----------



## Kamisori (Sep 25, 2021)

Fujitora wins. Underrated character because of Dressrosa.


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 25, 2021)

Ezekjuninor said:


> Pretty sure he knew Aokiji wasn’t associated with the marines anymore. He never really showed fear to Aokiji, Aokiji told him to stop and he disobeyed him. Of course after Aokiji attacked him I’m guessing Doflamingo knew he couldn’t win but he showed far more fear towards the thought of Kaido going for his head.
> 
> We don’t really know if Aokiji has any black market connections we just know he’s affiliated with the BB pirates. Also, I doubt Doflamingo was thinking about that as he asked Aokiji “Where do you stand? Just what are you now”. He seemed to show far more fear towards Kaido


Smoker pretty much confirms it


----------



## Corax (Sep 25, 2021)

Maruo said:


> There's a difference between needing all of the Rooftop 5 to compete and still be defeated and winning with just Yamato and Momo's assistance. If Luffy ends up as the main fighting force against Kaido in the final round, there's no doubt he's admiral level.


They weakened Kaido still to a degree. He took all their attacks and had no time to recover,while Luffy had month's worth supply of food to recover. I can't say that current Luffy vs Kaido is a pure 1 on 1.


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 25, 2021)

Laws plan involved either a yonkou (kaido) or an admiral to take out Doffy

*Spoiler*: __ 







 


*Spoiler*: __ 









And Doffy wasn't happy about either situation

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nic (Sep 25, 2021)

kind of hard for me to see Fujitora taking on Kaidou one on one, so i'm going to go with Luffy here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Sep 25, 2021)

Lmao said:


> Unless he fights Kaido 1v1 from here on out he ain't beating Admirals yet

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 25, 2021)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Fujitora wins
> 
> Tier specialist OL members will say Luffy of course.
> 
> Luffy might be able to win after wano


Everyone is a tier specialist here

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shanks (Sep 25, 2021)

Tbh, I'm Glade that majority of the people who say Luffy lose is extreme dif, meaning they are not 100% sure and want to see more. Don't worry, your boy will not disappoint. He needs to be Yonkou and Yonkou level if he wants to tap that sideboob and be Zoro's captain.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 25, 2021)

Nic said:


> *kind of hard for me to see Fujitora taking on Kaidou one on one, *so i'm going to go with Luffy here.


Yamato was doing it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 25, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Tbh, I'm Glade that majority of the people who say Luffy lose is extreme dif, meaning they are not 100% sure and want to see more. Don't worry, your boy will not disappoint. He needs to be Yonkou and Yonkou level if he wants to tap that sideboob and be Zoro's captain.


The drake song jut playing in my  head

"Started from the bottom now we're here"

Reactions: GODA 2


----------



## Fisherman John West (Sep 25, 2021)

Freechoice said:


> Hey nappyrash, what if this was Zoro vs Fujitora?


Fujitora wins


----------



## Beast (Sep 25, 2021)

Ezekjuninor said:


> Pretty sure he knew Aokiji wasn’t associated with the marines anymore. He never really showed fear to Aokiji, Aokiji told him to stop and he disobeyed him. Of course after Aokiji attacked him I’m guessing Doflamingo knew he couldn’t win but he showed far more fear towards the thought of Kaido going for his head.



not completely hence why he even asked, even alluding to the fact that Aokiji might still be a marine and just acting a crook in whatever underworld shit he is currently involved in at least IMO.
Aokiji didn’t attack him, he stopped him... if he had actually attacked him DD would not be walking way with just a heavy breath, he would have at least been kicked through an iceberg lol. 
well, it’s pretty easy to understand why Kaidou kills people and is a savage, Aokiji is a cool cat. CC robbed BM but is loyalish to DD, that doesn’t mean anything, that’s more speaks of their personality then strength.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 26, 2021)

Beast said:


> Umm... I’ve never seen a contradiction happen all in just two short sentences damn.
> 
> Why would Aokiji deal with DD?
> Does DD have something Aokijis wants or needs? Is there a mission we don’t know about?
> ...


Read the manga and then get back to me once you know what you are talking about. 

Doflamingo was about to murder his 'friend'. Why would he not do anything? Aokiji didn't want to fight because Mingo is a problem. He casually broke out of his ice. 

Also it's a manga fact that Aokiji said multiple admirals should be sent for Doflamingo. What you call 'wank', I call 'reading the manga'. Which is of course something I don't expect you to do. Your views are based on the views of others.

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 26, 2021)

Kinjin said:


> I was basing my argument from an in-verse standpoint. Law and Doffy have never seen something like that before.


That is DressRosa and here they are hitting way way harder.


The KKG from DR is shit AP wise for Luffy in current scenario.


Shanks said:


> Everyone is a tier specialist here


These dudes scale Zoro with each Luffy upgrade so yeah.

Luffy split the shy, Zoro  x Diff now  still.

That is not how reality works.

He is to that diff next time when he upgrades not now.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## OG sama (Sep 26, 2021)

Zoro gets his shit rocked by Luffy right now, he needs a black blade or the Nidai Kitetsu to be relative to Luffys level right now.


----------



## Oda Report (Sep 26, 2021)

OG sama said:


> Zoro gets his shit rocked by Luffy right now, he needs a black blade or the Nidai Kitetsu to be relative to Luffys level right now.



You dont got the answers Sway.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lmao (Sep 26, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> Aokiji didn't want to fight because Mingo is a problem.


Mingo got bodied by DR G4, Aokiji murders him in a straight duel.

The only reason that didn't happen was cuz he was the main antagonist of the upcoming arc, also Aokiji is likely undercover marine still and can't kill Mingo cuz of his Celestial Dragon status.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 26, 2021)

To think if Law wasn't such a pussy and keep feasting on PH, while waiting for Doffy, we could skip Dressora and are probably already at the final war.


----------



## hehey (Sep 26, 2021)

Manga portrayal says Luffy wins, Doflamingo was not scared of Fuji on Dressrosa he even suggested he was willing to try killng him towards the end..... on the other hand he was scared out of his mind at the prospect of Kaidos wrath.

I'm not saying Doflamingo was Admiral level or anything obviously not. But at the every least on Dressrosa Doflamingo believed he stood a chance vs Fuji where on the other hand he would not dare try to fight Kaido.

Minimum Kaido >> Fujitora. If Luffy can fight semi evenly with Kaido he should be able to defeat Fujitora


----------



## Mariko (Sep 26, 2021)

DD is underrated. As is G4.

He lost to Luffy because of plot, otherwise he'd have killed him as soon as Luffy went out of stams. 

Dofla must be around YC1 and would have wrecked Cracker ass thanks to his awakening. 

Remember Oda first wanted him to be Kaidou's Ace, in other words > King.

Dressrosa should have happened between WCI and Wano tbh. 

So imo DD would have given Fuji/Aokiji an high/extreme diff before losing to both. 

Now do your maths with current Luffy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 26, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> Aokiji didn't want to fight because Mingo is a problem.


Doffy is a problem for Aokiji but not for Dr g4 Luffy

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 1


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 26, 2021)

Mariko said:


> DD is underrated. As is G4.
> 
> He lost to Luffy because of plot, otherwise he'd have killed him as soon as Luffy went out of stams.
> 
> ...


Were power scalling on scrapped ideas now

Reactions: Funny 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Beast (Sep 26, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> Read the manga and then get back to me once you know what you are talking about.
> 
> Doflamingo was about to murder his 'friend'. Why would he not do anything? Aokiji didn't want to fight because Mingo is a problem. He casually broke out of his ice.
> 
> Also it's a manga fact that Aokiji said multiple admirals should be sent for Doflamingo. What you call 'wank', I call 'reading the manga'. Which is of course something I don't expect you to do. Your views are based on the views of others.


This is one piece forum, not two piece buddy.

So why didn’t he?
Casually? While sweating buckets and couldn’t even complete a point blank attack while Aokiji had his hands in his pocket... casual.

multiple admirals yet all it took was Aokiji with his hands in his pocket to send him home, now that is a fact. You would have to first read the manga for you to have any idea of my views not read fanfics and run with assumptions.

What’s funny is... you.  

DD needs multiple admirals


----------



## Beast (Sep 26, 2021)

Imagine character statements running as fact.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 26, 2021)

Oda: "_By the way, in Dressrosa Doflamingo being called “Joker” is a remnant of an initial idea where Doflamingo was going to fight *as a powerful companion of Kaido* in the Wano Country. *He’s quite the tricky opponent, so I’m glad we got rid of him at Dressrosa!!*"_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 26, 2021)

Mariko said:


> Oda: "By the way, in Dressrosa Doflamingo being called “Joker” is a remnant of an initial idea w_here Doflamingo was going to fight *as a powerful companion of Kaido* in the Wano Country. *He’s quite the tricky opponent, so I’m glad we got rid of him at Dressrosa!!*"_

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 26, 2021)

hehey said:


> Manga portrayal says Luffy wins, Doflamingo was not scared of Fuji on Dressrosa he even suggested he was willing to try killng him towards the end..... on the other hand he was scared out of his mind at the prospect of Kaidos wrath.
> 
> I'm not saying Doflamingo was Admiral level or anything obviously not. But at the every least on Dressrosa Doflamingo believed he stood a chance vs Fuji where on the other hand he would not dare try to fight Kaido.
> 
> Minimum Kaido >> Fujitora. If Luffy can fight semi evenly with Kaido he should be able to defeat Fujitora


I guess you didn't bother to read the replies here.



Kinjin said:


> Because Doffy's Shichibukai and Celestial Dragon status gave him impunity. Kaido is Doflamingo's business partner. Who would you fear more, the guy that isn't allowed to hurt you because he's affiliated with the WG or the guy who will kill you if you don't do what he demands from you?
> 
> Check chapter 712 + 713.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 26, 2021)

Kinjin said:


> I guess you didn't bother to read the replies here.



Does Fuji really care about those titles/ranks though?  

Man wanted to destroy the warlords system and said Akainu to fuck off.


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 26, 2021)

Mariko said:


> Does Fuji really care about those titles/ranks though?
> 
> Man wanted to destroy the warlords system and said Akainu to fuck off.


I said read chapter 712 + 713 

Let me show you.

1) Doffy pretends he's in trouble because he's allegedly no longer a warlord and thus the Marines have a reason to attack him. He's self-aware that they wouldn't be able to do anything against him if he was still a Warlord (which he still is, he's only doing this to deceive Law):



2) Law sees through the BS and says there has to be more to it than just his status as a Warlord. It's later revealed that Doflamingo retains the privileges of the Celestial Dragons:



3) Fujitora excuses Caesar's criminal actions as long as he's a subordinate of a Shichibukai:



4) Doflamingo tells Fujitora he needs evidence before starting to accuse him of violating the rules of the Shichibukai. Fuji knows this and sucks it up:



5) Before trying to do anything against Law, Fujitora has to verify if he's allied with Luffy or if Luffy is a subordinate of Law:



6) It's only after Law confirms that's he's allied with the SHP that Fujitora revokes his title on the spot and proceeds to attack him:



7) Doffy gets pissed because he was also caught in the meteor shower when it should have been only meant for Law and implies that his superior should have taught him that he can't attack a Shichibukai. Fuji excuses himself because Doffy wasn't really in danger:

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Sep 26, 2021)

Luffy high diffs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Sep 26, 2021)

Ren. said:


> He is to that diff next time when he upgrades not now.


Yeah but we know it’s in the work rn


----------



## Ren. (Sep 26, 2021)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> Yeah but we know it’s in the work rn


No we don't. It will probably be next arc his next PU.

In WCI Zoro was not a high diff when Luffy got FS

And FS is shit vs adv COA 2 level and ADv COC from this arc.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Mylesime (Sep 26, 2021)

Fujitora high diff.
He would obviously beat Kaido if he was backed up like Luffy has been .
It would be far easier too.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## The crazy hacker (Sep 26, 2021)

Can go either way at this point. It's not like Akainu didn't fight a very weakened WB and lost. Injuries don't seem to affect characters that much.


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 26, 2021)

Luffy hasn't stopped growing. 

He will continue growing for the rest of the match. And if he beats Fujitora post-Wano then guess what? He will grow midst of that battle as well. 

Current Luffy isn't winning shit.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Captain Altintop (Sep 26, 2021)

Luffy is still needing assistance to fight against Kaido.

I guess Luffy is rather comparable to Oden at best ... and very slightly below Fuji.

I'll give it to Fuji *extreme *(_mid-low_) diff for now.


----------



## Quipchaque (Sep 26, 2021)

Juub said:


> People think Luffy beats an admiral.
> 
> Can't wait til they play the roles of big bads in a post-Kaido arc and show the previous antagonists were fodder like shonen mangas so often do.



If Fujitora was that strong Oda wouldn't present him in bandages so early. Compare that portrayal to Dragon, Shanks, Mihawk.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Quipchaque (Sep 26, 2021)

Captain Altintop said:


> Luffy is still needing assistance to fight against Kaido.



Uh-huh yeah I am sure it was necessary for Momo to bite Kaido so that Luffy can punch Kaido like he has done a million times before already and to generate haki attacks strong enough to alter the climate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mylesime (Sep 26, 2021)

Quipchaque said:


> If Fujitora was that strong Oda wouldn't present him in bandages so early. Compare that portrayal to Dragon, Shanks, Mihawk.



Shanks lost an arm to a sea monster.




If bandages are so damning....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Oda Report (Sep 26, 2021)

Quipchaque said:


> If Fujitora was that strong Oda wouldn't present him in bandages so early. Compare that portrayal to Dragon, Shanks, Mihawk.



Mihawk and his old sparing partner is well above Fuji pay grade, even Kaidous.


----------



## Oda Report (Sep 26, 2021)

Mylesime said:


> Shanks lost an arm to a sea monster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shanks must of left his haki turned off in that instance.


----------



## Quipchaque (Sep 26, 2021)

Mylesime said:


> Shanks lost an arm to a sea monster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Without flinching, 12 years in the past and completely deliberate to create one of the most meaningful and iconic moments of the series.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Quipchaque (Sep 26, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> Mihawk and his old sparing partner is well above Fuji pay grade, even Kaidous.



Yeah they are certainly stronger and you can see that just from looking at the way Oda presents them.


----------



## Mylesime (Sep 26, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> Shanks must of left his haki turned off in that instance.



Oda will retcon it, by whatever mean.
The truth is that he had no idea at the time that his story would  be this successful and chose the most dramatical outcome possible



Quipchaque said:


> Without flinching, 12 years in the past and completely deliberate to create one of the most meaningful and iconic moments of the series.



I agree.
Still you can't logically use bandages to downplay a character,  when the other one lost an arm to a sea monster and was already famous prior to that event for his legendary dual with the third one.

Admirals are disrespected, Fujitora specially....
Would push the two to an high diff fight.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheRealSJ (Sep 26, 2021)

How are people already saying Luffy when we've only ever seen Fujitora in action whilst he heavily suppresses himself.


----------



## Quipchaque (Sep 26, 2021)

Mylesime said:


> Oda will retcon it, by whatever mean.
> The truth is that he had no idea at the time that his story would  be this successful and chose the most dramatical outcome possible
> 
> 
> ...



I disagree. It is unusual for Oda to make a character whose hype is supposed to be exceptional to take an off-panel beating. Imagine if Whitebeard roled up in Marineford bandaged after an epic fight against vice admiral Vergo. Would you take him even half as serious as Akainu?


----------



## Pirateer (Sep 26, 2021)

Fujitora high/extreme diffs, Luffy has received so much help in this fight from dozens of high tiers and is still rceiving help from Yamato (YFM level assistance). Wounded Kaido after a gauntlet of high tiers proceeded to mid-diff aCoC Luffy. If Luffy was replaced with Fujitora, it wouldn't be a mid diff for Wounded Kaido, more like high/extreme diff

End of Wano Luffy will high/extreme diff win vs Fujitora


----------



## Mylesime (Sep 26, 2021)

Quipchaque said:


> I disagree. It is unusual for Oda to make a character whpse hype is supposed to be exceptional to take an off-panel beating. Imagine if Whitebeard roled up in Marineford bandaged after an epic fight against vice admiral Vergo. Would you take him even half as serious as Akainu?



You're just hugely underestimating Sabo and the revolutionary commanders.
And the outcome of that encounter was far worse for the revolutionaries....Koala is crying, Dragon is shook , unable to join those members while Fujitora is back on the field.

At one point, people will realize that commanders are not fodders, and that gaps aren't as big as some make it sound.
Perospero was fucking with Neko, Zoro is still going at it against King and Queen, etc, etc
If Yamato was able to hold her own against her father, do we really need to explain why an admiral would be a very dangerous opponent?
 Momonosuke is currently able to hurt Kaido.....

Any admiral would have put down Kaido with the amount of help Luffy had.
Do you realize how many openings Luffy had on the Rooftop? Yeah it would not have ended well against an admiral....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vengarl (Sep 26, 2021)

You guys can read the MF arc again, it wasn't WB stalemating admirals it was his YC. Even after getting their licks in on a dying man they still got repelled and grounded, Kaido is undoubtedly stronger than old WB too. You think 3 Yonko level fighters would struggle so much against one who had a foot in the grave? This is giving Fuji the benefit of the assumption that's he's as strong as the OG3 admirals

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Kamisori (Sep 26, 2021)

Vengarl said:


> You guys can read the MF arc again, it wasn't WB stalemating admirals it was his YC. Even after getting their licks in on a dying man they still got repelled and grounded, *Kaido is undoubtedly stronger than old WB too*. You think 3 Yonko level fighters would struggle so much against one who had a foot in the grave?


Manga disagrees.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 6 | Disagree 1


----------



## Vengarl (Sep 26, 2021)

Pashanim said:


> Manga disagrees.



Tiles are pointless, formal and outdated. Mihawk is called WSS because he wouldn't fight one arm Shanks and Oden prematurely passed. WB probably held on to that title for 20+ years and in that time never fought Kaido who became stronger as WB got weaker.


----------



## Kamisori (Sep 26, 2021)

Vengarl said:


> Tiles are pointless, formal and outdated. Mihawk is called WSS because he wouldn't fight one arm Shanks and Oden prematurely passed. WB probably held on to that title for 20+ years and in that time never fought Kaido who became stronger as WB got weaker.


This isn't a title. It straight out says "the world's strongest pirate."

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Vengarl (Sep 26, 2021)

Pashanim said:


> This isn't a title. It straight out says "the world's strongest pirate."


Is that before or after suffering consecutive heart attacks and getting stabbed through the chest? Whether or not he was still the strongest, he was handicapped the moment he jumped off that ship and even more so by the time he encountered the first admiral.


----------



## Kamisori (Sep 26, 2021)

Vengarl said:


> Is that before or after suffering consecutive heart attacks and getting stabbed through the chest? Whether or not he was still the strongest, he was handicapped the moment he jumped off that ship and even more so by the time he encountered the first admiral.


We see this information in chapter 552, when Whitebeard arrives and in 574, when Akainu kills Ace.


----------



## Corax (Sep 26, 2021)

Quipchaque said:


> If Fujitora was that strong Oda wouldn't present him in bandages so early. Compare that portrayal to Dragon, Shanks, Mihawk.


Bandages aren't a big deal. Both Sengoku and Garp had bandages post MF. Garp even took a hit from pre TS G2 Luffy. Doubt it dehypes them much. It is obvious that Garp>>>pre TS Luffy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oda Report (Sep 26, 2021)

Kaidou isnt stronger then Newgate anyone who thinks so needs to reread some very important events and dialogue. 



Vengarl said:


> Tiles are pointless, formal and outdated. Mihawk is called WSS because he wouldn't fight one arm Shanks and Oden prematurely passed. WB probably held on to that title for 20+ years and in that time never fought Kaido who became stronger as WB got weaker.


NO.

Mihawk doesn't fight those he knows he is above, that's boring.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 26, 2021)

Corax said:


> Bandages aren't a big deal. Both Sengoku and Garp had bandages post MF. Garp even took a hit from pre TS G2 Luffy. Doubt it dehypes them much. It is obvious that Garp>>>pre TS Luffy.


Dr Luffy also got beat up by Bellamy who Luffy one-shotted. Oda doesn't care about tiers if he wants a character to get hurt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vengarl (Sep 26, 2021)

Pashanim said:


> We see this information in chapter 552, when Whitebeard arrives and in 574, when Akainu kills Ace.


Thank you for proving my point. WB with a hole in his chest still has that formal-ass title when Shanks or Kaido could easily kill him in his state. You would take it literally if it said it on his gravestone as if his corpse could still win in a fight v anyone.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kamisori (Sep 26, 2021)

Vengarl said:


> Thank you for proving my point. WB with a hole in his chest still has that formal-ass title when Shanks or Kaido could easily kill him in his state. You would take it literally if it said it on his gravestone as if his corpse could still win in a fight v anyone.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Oda Report (Sep 26, 2021)

Vengarl said:


> Thank you for proving my point. WB with a hole in his chest still has that formal-ass title when Shanks or Kaido could easily kill him in his state. You would take it literally if it said it on his gravestone as if his corpse could still win in a fight v anyone.



Shanks couldn't stop anything, and Newgate got taken out while fighting 2 of the great powers under WG.

and guess what he never folded or got planted for a dirt nap like Kaidou vs some kids.

Newgate dided standing thats was ENOUGH for those who lived during Newgates Era.


----------



## Corax (Sep 26, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> Shanks couldn't stop anything, and Newgate got taken out while fighting 2 of the great powers under WG.
> 
> and guess what he never folded or got planted for a dirt nap like Kaidou vs some kids.
> 
> Newgate dided standing thats was ENOUGH for those who lived during Newgates Era.


Imagine Momo biting WB and WB screaming from this. He would've one shotted Momo in return and wouldn't even bat an eyelid.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## arv993 (Sep 26, 2021)

What derpy way to look at the manga, Oda gives a guy heart attacks but yea he’s still the strongest pirate. Then we see oda show primebeard lollll and you still think the heart attack version of whitebeard reigns supreme over ppl like kaido aka the wsc which is arguably better.


----------



## arv993 (Sep 26, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> Laws plan involved either a yonkou (kaido) or an admiral to take out Doffy
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Admirals* plural

fujitora may get power creep but as of now his showing is no where near kaido so he loses extreme diff to luffy


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 26, 2021)

arv993 said:


> Admirals* plural
> 
> fujitora may get power creep but as of now his showing is no where near kaido so he loses extreme diff to luffy


You really believe multiple admirals would be sent to deal with Doffy ?


----------



## arv993 (Sep 26, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> You really believe multiple admirals would be sent to deal with Doffy ?


Fuji wouldn’t go to deal with Doffy and crew and get out of it easy so yea Fuji and greenbull together will go to get certain victory. Fuji got injured against sabo plus yc3 to low key fodders WITH another admiral so yea he isn’t taking doffy out easy.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 26, 2021)

arv993 said:


> Fuji wouldn’t go to deal with Doffy and crew and get out of it easy so yea Fuji and greenbull together will go to get certain victory.


Fuji lifted the pica golem like it was nothing, he would have no issue take on Doffy and his crew


----------



## arv993 (Sep 26, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> Fuji lifted the pica golem like it was nothing, he would have no issue take on Doffy and his crew


Again Fuji got injured by sabo plus low tier commanders with another admiral lol he isn’t getting out easy.


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 26, 2021)

arv993 said:


> Again Fuji got injured by sabo plus low tier commanders with another admiral lol he isn’t getting out easy.


Mera Sabo is way above Doffy and his crew, Sabo is the right hand man of Dragon. 

Is Diamantes don krieg level attack going to do something to Fuji

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## arv993 (Sep 26, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> Mera Sabo is way above Doffy and his crew, Sabo is the right hand man of Dragon.
> 
> Is Diamantes don krieg level attack going to do something to Fuji


Lol mera sabo is not leagues above doffy. Doffy folded law and luffy until luffy got more help. Got hit by gamma knife and still took on G4’s. None of fujitoras big attacks go through bird cage lol and he couldn’t stop it in dressrosa either with help lmaoo.

And didn’t Fuji get bruised by a tired G3 luffy, lol while kaido was stomping fresh G4 while being drunk. Fuji until further notice is a low level top tier don’t overrate his sock

Until I see new feats fujitora ain’t kaido he’s not folding Doffy plus crew without significant injuries and his performance against sabo with ANOTHER ADMIRAL is pitiful compared to the likes kaido.


----------



## TheRealSJ (Sep 26, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> Also people trying to say that Fujitora and Ryokugyu are weaker than the original trio are hilarious. The only reason they do that is ebcause they want to have hopes of the Admirals being comparable to the emperors.
> 
> Fujitora and Ryokugyu are the eact same with the other admirals. Based on great actors, color and animal motif and OP fruits. Oda's intention isn't to make them weaker. Fujitora gave no shit about insulting oh the so called strongest marine nor did he gave a shit about fighting another Admiral
> 
> Stop with the ridiculous excuses and twist of facts. Just accept how Oda writes this series and how he portrays the characters.


I think Oda was clear that the OG admirals are a bit stronger than the current ones by:
- feats
- OG admirals are 3 primary colours, Fujitora and Greenbull are tertiary colours
- The fact that all 3 OG admirals are logias whereas Fujitora is a paramecia and probably Greenbull too. Logias are at the top of the devil fruit chain along with some Mythical Zoans.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 26, 2021)

arv993 said:


> Lol mera sabo is not leagues above doffy. Doffy folded law and luffy until luffy got more help. Got hit by gamma knife and still took on G4’s. None of fujitoras big attacks go through bird cage lol and he couldn’t stop it dressrosa either lmaoo.
> 
> Until I see new feats fujitora ain’t kaido he’s not folding Doffy plus crew without significant injuries and his performance against sabo with ANOTHER ADMIRAL is pitiful compared to the likes kaido.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## arv993 (Sep 26, 2021)

MrPopo said:


>


Feats over feelings I’m sorry I’m not sorry


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 26, 2021)

arv993 said:


> Feats over feelings I’m sorry I’m not sorry

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Oda Report (Sep 26, 2021)

arv993 said:


> What derpy way to look at the manga, Oda gives a guy heart attacks but yea he’s still the strongest pirate. Then we see oda show primebeard lollll and you still think the heart attack version of whitebeard reigns supreme over ppl like kaido aka the wsc which is arguably better.



That same Old man with heart attacks that Shanks couldn't stop from engaging the WG, still put on a clinic of what it looks like to be the strongest Pirate aka the ruler of the sea 2 titles Newgate had in his old age. 

Admirals didn't dirty nap a old sick stabbed Newgate.

Kaidou on the other hand been captured and defeated many times, that smut isnt on Newgates record even in his old age.

Kaidou is entry level Yonkou. period.


----------



## Oda Report (Sep 26, 2021)

Corax said:


> Imagine Momo biting WB and WB screaming from this. He would've one shotted Momo in return and wouldn't even bat an eyelid.



If we exchange Newgate for Kaidou, Newgate would have embraced Momo and simply said "whos ya daddy?"


----------



## arv993 (Sep 26, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> That same Old man with heart attacks that Shanks couldn't stop from engaging the WG, still put on a clinic of what it looks like to be the strongest Pirate aka the ruler of the sea 2 titles Newgate had in his old age.
> 
> Admirals didn't dirty nap a old sick stabbed Newgate.
> 
> ...


Yea luffy has been defeated like 50 times yet he will be Pk. Nice argument no one can ever lose ever. WSC > WSM technically


----------



## Oda Report (Sep 26, 2021)

arv993 said:


> Yea luffy has been defeated like 50 times yet he will be Pk. Nice argument no one can ever lose ever. WSC > WSM technically



No you are the one with shallow view, those defeats captures where stated for a reason, kaidou being equal to Big Mom who openly admits she needs giants to even think of defeating Newgate tells its own tell. Also WSC doesnt mean anything when Man is top of the food chain son. Besides Ruler of the Sea and strongest Pirate alive was Newgate NOT the WSC who is also a pirate.

Get over it kaidou bros, he is entry level, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## arv993 (Sep 26, 2021)

MrPopo said:


>


_link removed_

Aokiji: “he’s an exceedingly rare class of pirate …. Have the admirals mobilized”

LOL aokiji/manga > you and your headcanon


----------



## arv993 (Sep 26, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> No you are the one with shallow view, those defeats captures where stated for a reason, kaidou being equal to Big Mom who openly admits she needs giants to even think of defeating Newgate tells its own tell. Also WSC doesnt mean anything when Man is top of the food chain son. Besides Ruler of the Sea and strongest Pirate alive was Newgate NOT the WSC who is also a pirate.
> 
> Get over it kaidou bros, he is entry level, nothing more nothing less.


Yea that’s primebeard not mf beard with heart attacks. Yea they were stated to show he’s suicidal.


----------



## Kamisori (Sep 26, 2021)

arv993 said:


> What derpy way to look at the manga, Oda gives a guy heart attacks but yea he’s still the strongest pirate. Then we see oda show primebeard lollll and you still think the heart attack version of whitebeard reigns supreme over ppl like kaido aka the wsc which is arguably better.


"The world's strongest pirate. He has arrived at Navy HQ to rescue Ace."

wHaT dErPy wAy tO lOoK aT tHe mAnGa

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## arv993 (Sep 26, 2021)

Pashanim said:


> "The world's strongest pirate. He has arrived at Navy HQ to rescue Ace."
> 
> wHaT dErPy wAy tO lOoK aT tHe mAnGa


Marco: he isn’t what he used to be he could even dodge his own allies

crocodile: you weren’t this pitiful when you beat me.

wb: I can’t be at the top forever I’m just one man 

akainu: even you couldn’t escape old age whitebeard

you: wow this is the strongest pirate ever

your takes are incredibly amusing


----------



## Oda Report (Sep 26, 2021)

arv993 said:


> Yea that’s primebeard not mf beard with heart attacks. Yea they were stated to show he’s suicidal.



No, Newgate dont got Bonney in his crew to reverse his age, and I didn't see no locks under Newgates durag at MF either.

Admirals didn't dirt nap Newgate even when he is fighting against his own body. . .Kaidou on the other hand with out even being nerfed......please he is fighting children reaching puberty.


----------



## Nox (Sep 26, 2021)

arv993 said:


> *Fuji wouldn’t go to deal with Doffy and crew and get out of it easy* so yea Fuji and greenbull together will go to get certain victory. *Fuji got injured against sabo plus yc3 to low key fodders* WITH another admiral so yea he isn’t taking doffy out easy.




@Soca @Kinjin @Etherborn this what we on now??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## arv993 (Sep 26, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> No, Newgate dont got Bonney in his crew to reverse his age, and I didn't see no locks under Newgates durag at MF either.
> 
> Admirals didn't dirt nap Newgate even when he is fighting against his own body. . .Kaidou on the other hand with out even being nerfed......please he is fighting children reaching puberty.


Luffy got dirtnapped too I don’t see why that is a problem… big mom never lost but she’s below kaido albeit barely.


----------



## Oda Report (Sep 26, 2021)

arv993 said:


> Luffy got dirtnapped too I don’t see why that is a problem… big mom never lost but she’s below kaido albeit barely.



The strongest doesn't get dirt napped thats the point. Luffy isnt Newgate and Luffy fanboys dont call Luffy the strongest pirate......stop deflecting and hold the L's. 

The problem with you acting like Kaidou is above Newgate when the story says other wise, Big Mom is equal to her little brother in her old age. You lot love to say its primebeard who's above Kaidou however kaidou didn't surpass Newgate ever and struggled to beat Oden even in his old age, Kaidou and big mom are pirates in Newgates  pirate era, hell kaidous exit (his dream) wont be as epic as Newgates.

ZZK might not happen Kaidou might die planted in the dirt.


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 26, 2021)

Heart Over Blade said:


> Your credibility takes a dive when what you posted isn't actually from the manga. Didn't find it in the chapter you're talking about. Show us the actual page and not just a cutout. It's from a databook isn't it?


You never bought a One Piece volume?

At the beginning of every volume there's an introduction page containing all characters who're relevant in said volume. It's as canon as something can get.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Sep 26, 2021)

Kinjin said:


> It's as canon as something can get.


Looks about as canon as a databook page and is formatted like one. Judging by what they wrote for Mihawk, the validity of some these entries automatically get called into question if Imu turns out to be a fighter, which is very likely considering Imu's a swordman and being foreshadowed as the FV of a shonen Manga.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Kamisori (Sep 26, 2021)

Heart Over Blade said:


> Your credibility takes a dive when what you posted isn't actually from the manga. Didn't find it in the chapter you're talking about. Show us the actual page and not just a cutout. It's from a databook isn't it?


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 26, 2021)

Heart Over Blade said:


> Looks about as canon as a databook page and is formatted like one. Judging by what they wrote for Mihawk, the validity of some these entries automatically get called into question if Imu turns out to be a fighter, which is very likely considering Imu's a swordman and being foreshadowed as the FV of a shonen Manga.


Dunno what's more unbelievable the fact that you never held a volume in your hands or that you question Mihawk's title... (Mihawk is stated point blank several times in the manga to be the WSS, but you make it sound like it's news for you that he's called the WSS. Make a thread if you're serious about questioning his title)

Anyway.

Before the introduction page there's a message from Oda to the readers (this one is from volume 57):



Then comes said page Pashanim and I posted, then the chapters as you know them. Keep in mind the volumes also contain the SBS where Oda answers fan questions which are found in-between the chapters. So yes, everything in volumes is canon.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Quipchaque (Sep 26, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> NO.
> 
> Mihawk doesn't fight those he knows he is above, that's boring.



That is pure headcanon. He fought Zoro, Vista, Luffy, the okamas and Don Krieg's fleet. Anx the chances that he is stronger than Shanks are smaller than ever by now after all that has been revealed in wano and other sources.



Vengarl said:


> You would take it literally if it said it on his gravestone as if his corpse could still win in a fight v anyone.



Sad but true lol.


----------



## Oda Report (Sep 26, 2021)

Quipchaque said:


> That is pure headcanon.



That's actually canon, Check the 1st meeting with shanks and mihawk we see as readers.

Or the fact that ONE key motivation Hawkeyes has is Zoro's potential.



Quipchaque said:


> He fought Zoro,



He spared Zoro.
and trained him, all because Zoro has the potential to be stronger then a Yonkou SHanks.



Quipchaque said:


> Vista,



Vista is also a Dai-Kengo, and he still didn't peak Hawkeyes interest.




Quipchaque said:


> Luffy,



Mc and Mihawk has also been following SH Luffy, we cant even call that a fight are you kidding me LMAO



Quipchaque said:


> the okamas and Don Krieg's fleet.



That's swatting flies away and Mihawk was testing to see what so special about Luffy, Mihawk did find found out what makes Luffy dangerous.



Quipchaque said:


> Anx the chances that he is stronger than Shanks are smaller than ever by now after all that has been revealed in wano and other sources.
> 
> 
> 
> Sad but true lol.



What Shanks got a black blade? Shanks isn't a swordsman anymore? whats the excuse NOW that shanks a swordsman is stronger then the WSS? serious question. 

Mihawks apprentice is showing up and showing out.


----------



## Pirateer (Sep 26, 2021)

Heart Over Blade said:


> Looks about as canon as a databook page and is formatted like one. Judging by what they wrote for Mihawk, the validity of some these entries automatically get called into question if Imu turns out to be a fighter, which is very likely considering Imu's a swordman and being foreshadowed as the FV of a shonen Manga.


the One Piece world doesn't know Imu exists lmao
until then, Mihawk is WSS

also these scans are 100% canon and correct and pretty sure they're superior sources to Vivre Cards


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 26, 2021)

Why do people doubt Mihawk's title?

1) Only person alive with a black blade, only other person to achieve this was considered a deity

2) The only top tier (excluding Dragon/Weevil) we've never seen anyone land a blow on

3) Implying Mihawk's title is fake is indirectly implying Zoro's dream to defeat Mihawk is a lie, which is a pretty ridiculous argument to make

4) making no attempts to run away despite a massive navy force being at his front doors

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 26, 2021)

Corax said:


> Imagine Momo biting WB and WB screaming from this. He would've one shotted Momo in return and wouldn't even bat an eyelid.


Momo is in Dragon form the Dragon that was not one shot by Oden.

Stop being a tier specialist and stop using WB for that.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 26, 2021)

Kinjin said:


> You never bought a One Piece volume?
> 
> At the beginning of every volume there's an introduction page containing all characters who're relevant in said volume. It's as canon as something can get.


Stop using WB for your AvsY.

WB was stabbed when we started MF.
He wasn't the strongest. Prime WB mid diffs him.


As A WB fan, I don't appreciate when people use his title to wank other title aka the WSS and clown the WSC title.

WB's title what to prove that he was the equal of the PK not to be the WS ... if you guys want to use that logic then the WSS is also equal with someone cough Shanks.

While now WSC in fact is what the WSM was after Roger aka the strongest let's say Yonko as BB is not yet at PK level.

Oda and you know is story> PL yet you guys use title do debate this .



Kinjin said:


> Dunno what's more unbelievable the fact that you never held a volume in your hands or that you question Mihawk's title... (Mihawk is stated point blank several times in the manga to be the WSS, but you make it sound like it's news for you that he's called the WSS. Make a thread if you're serious about questioning his title)
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> ...


Stop with this.

Read the volume's materia/

The volume's material > this that was done by editors, also regarding your SBS ... Oda said he will never answer a PL question so what you said is irrelevant to the topic.

Just because WB did a number on Akainu and that does not sit well with a side of the YvsA doesn't mean Kaido can not be stronger than that versions of WB.

And if you read the manga you would see that WB was stabbed by a scrub in that arc because he couldn't use COO unlike when he really was the WSM and could sense ace in Sleep.

The same with heart attacks that is the only way Akainu could do any damage.
The same way with COA against random bullets from scrubs.

Manga panels inside those volumes that I own aka all MF >>> editorial images in the volume and < SBs.



A Optimistic said:


> 2) The only top tier (excluding Dragon/Weevil) we've never seen anyone land a blow on


Yea the only top tier that fought ...

O yeah maybe that is why no one laned a hit.

Also Weevil so relevant, Luffy is above him now.

O btw he also landed no real hits with damage on WB, Vista, Jozu ...



A Optimistic said:


> 3) Implying Mihawk's title is fake is indirectly implying Zoro's dream


Could you stop using this for cult emotional support

I didn't see a blow back for WSC ... in fact I saw you guys trolling that even after Kaido took 20 Vistas  

You are the gent that clowns the WSC with ZKK daily but we are supposed to believe in WSS because you care for it, at least try to be consistent in intent, support all WS titles if you want people to care about WSS.

Either Old sick WB was WSM and above WSC cough never presented when they both were alive and above WSS because feats ... just saying or we clown WSM with Akainu won somehow because Meigo  and WSC is a joke because ZKK but WSS that is the real deal gents because Zoro 

From I read in this tread that was supposed to be about Fuji vs Luffy and not WSS and Admiral crap ... @Kinjin it seams Old MF WB>Kaido>Akinu>Mihawk and I am fine with that but I insert my own thing Prime WB >> Old WB in MF.


----------



## trance (Sep 27, 2021)

mihawk stay keeping usebros checking under the bed for him

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 27, 2021)

trance said:


> mihawk stay keeping usebros checking under the bed for him


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 27, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> Doffy is a problem for Aokiji but not for Dr g4 Luffy


Luffy: Whether it's a marine admiral or even a Yonko, I won't be PK unless I beat them all. 
Luffy then proceeds to take it easy on Fuji
Fujitora: I see you have the strength to back up your words



Besides, Doflamingo even being weakened with his organs stiched up, was keeping up for Luffy for 20 minutes using awakening. Luffy would have lost to him without plot 1v1. So I don't see how he wasn't a problem for DR G4 Luffy. 



Beast said:


> This is one piece forum, not two piece buddy.
> 
> So why didn’t he?
> Casually? While sweating buckets and couldn’t even complete a point blank attack while Aokiji had his hands in his pocket... casual.
> ...


Aokiji's word> your biased accounting of their interaction. Why would he lie to Smoker that multiple admirals are needed? Really? You're trying to make fun of me for actually using credible character statements as support?  What a joke. Stick to not knowing anything about the material. 

Aokiji could't freeze him over and Doflamingo was smiling. No fucks given. Kuzan didn't press the point for good reason.


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 27, 2021)

arv993 said:


> _link removed_
> 
> Aokiji: “he’s an exceedingly rare class of pirate …. Have the admirals mobilized”
> 
> LOL aokiji/manga > you and your headcanon


And yet only one admiral was sent to deal with Doffy


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 27, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> Luffy: Whether it's a marine admiral or even a Yonko, I won't be PK unless I beat them all.
> Luffy then proceeds to take it easy on Fuji
> Fujitora: I see you have the strength to back up your words
> 
> ...


Doffy could do nothing to g4 

Also if it wasn't for pis Luffy would have won in the first use of g4


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 27, 2021)

Why is @Ren. getting so mad? 



Ren. said:


> As A WB fan, I don't appreciate when people use his title to wank other title aka the WSS and clown the WSC title.


Nah I think you just want to rate the WSC title because you need it to wank Luffy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ren. (Sep 27, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> Why is @Ren. getting so mad?
> 
> 
> Nah I think you just want to rate the WSC title because you need it to wank Luffy


I am not ... just repeating the same thing that this gents keep on wanking.

Yeah sure I am wanking Luffy  in a discussion about YvsA and WSS(cough this was supposed to be a Luffy thread) ...holy god we can't talk about Luffy because the Admiral tribe and the sword tribe can not let other characters shine.

This place is ridiculous, there is barely 1 thread made by me for Luffy and I am wanking but 100s of threads about swords and the logia dudes.


Luffy does something but Mihawk but my Admirals ... 

Some time I want Luffy at the end to one shot Mihawk and Akainu with a pistol and then you guys can complain about MC luffy.

I prefer now FT Luffy to this freaking crap in OL and I hate FT.


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 27, 2021)

Heart Over Blade said:


> Looks about as canon as a databook page and is formatted like one. Judging by what they wrote for Mihawk, the validity of some these entries automatically get called into question if Imu turns out to be a fighter, which is very likely considering Imu's a swordman and being foreshadowed as the FV of a shonen Manga.



Huh? What is it about the entry and what they wrote for Mihawk that should be called into question? 

The fact that he's the WSS or might not be...based on the outside possibility of Imu being some master swordsman? 

In that case, why don't we question the validity of Kaido's title meaning jack considering Imu's foreshadowing as FV


----------



## Ren. (Sep 27, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> In that case, why don't we question the validity of Kaido's title


Done to death not let's talk about the WSS and WSC was clowned since it was shown.

Or how about the actual topic Luffy vs Fuji.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 27, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> Doffy could do nothing to g4
> 
> Also if it wasn't for pis Luffy would have won in the first use of g4


With awakening he could easily keep up. Maybe you missed those panels? 

Put Luffy and Doffy 1v1 on Punk Hazard, without Law there to first soften him up (Compare his reflexes before and after Gamma knife) and Luffy gets defeated. 

What PIS?


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 27, 2021)

Ren. said:


> I am not ... just repeating the same thing that this gents keep on wanking.
> 
> Yeah sure I am wanking Luffy  in a discussion about YvsA and WSS(cough this was supposed to be a Luffy thread) ...holy god we can't talk about Luffy because the *Admiral tribe *and the *sword tribe* can not let other characters shine.


This is also a thread about Fujitora. He is an Admiral...and a swordsman. 


Ren. said:


> This place is ridiculous, there is barely 1 thread made by me for Luffy and I am wanking but 100s of threads about swords and the logia dudes.


Yeah they're all cooler than Luffy


Ren. said:


> Luffy does something but Mihawk but my Admirals ...


Good


Ren. said:


> Some time I want Luffy at the end to one shot Mihawk and Akainu with a pistol and then you guys can complain about MC luffy.
> 
> I prefer now FT Luffy to this freaking crap in OL and I hate FT.



And sometimes I want Luffy to just drown in the middle of the ocean and for Lor D Coast to exact his revenge so all the MC wankers can finally stop moaning


----------



## Ren. (Sep 27, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> With awakening he could easily keep up. Maybe you missed those panels?
> 
> Put Luffy and Doffy 1v1 on Punk Hazard, without Law there to first soften him up (Compare his reflexes before and after Gamma knife) and Luffy gets defeated.
> 
> What PIS?


G4 shits on DD ... enough.

KKG was 4 levels above anything DD can do and that PIS shown at the end and not at the start.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 27, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> This is also a thread about Fujitora


So talk about his gravity vs rubber.
His Admirals title means shit at this point.

Luffy is also an Emperor in feats now with 1026 ... So yeah Admiral the newest vs Emperor the newest cancel each other.



Mihawk said:


> all the MC wankers can finally stop moaning


Again this freaking OL made 2 threads about how Zoro is cooler in OL after Luffy won the WW popularity in hours 

No one is wanking Luffy here.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 27, 2021)

Ren. said:


> So talk about his gravity vs rubber.
> His Admirals title means shit at this point.


Fujitora is an Admiral, but you expect the Admiral tribe to stay out of this thread?   


Ren. said:


> No one is wanking Luffy here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 27, 2021)

Mihawk said:


>


Legit I see DD vs Admirals  when  G4 was almost a tier above him.

I say again no one is wanking Luffy without an agenda.


Mihawk said:


> Fujitora is an Admiral, but you expect the Admiral tribe to stay out of this thread?


Yeah when we are discuing a different topic, if not the mods should I don't know ban them from the thread, ups the mod also likes the Admirals

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 27, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> With awakening he could easily keep up. Maybe you missed those panels?
> 
> Put Luffy and Doffy 1v1 on Punk Hazard, without Law there to first soften him up (Compare his reflexes before and after Gamma knife) and Luffy gets defeated.
> 
> What PIS?



True, Doffy was _that _usebro. 

What a G.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 27, 2021)

Ridiculous one thread ... one thread without DD and Akainu and Mihawk and Zoro.

This is a Vs FFS.

No he Admiral.

How about gravity vs rubber ... no he Admiral.

How about interaction between FS and Fuji's COO ... no he Admiral.

I am out.


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 27, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> With awakening he could easily keep up. Maybe you missed those panels?


You mean those panels where Luffy easily dodged and destroyed doffys awkening. 


Seraphoenix said:


> Put Luffy and Doffy 1v1 on Punk Hazard, without Law there to first soften him up (Compare his reflexes before and after Gamma knife) and Luffy gets defeated.


Luffy still wins, Doffy has no answer to king kong gun


Seraphoenix said:


> What PIS?


When Doffy was sitting on his bum after the Leo bazuka and luffy didn't go right away for him


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 27, 2021)

Ren. said:


> I say again no one is wanking Luffy without an agenda.



This thread was made with an agenda lol. 

It was supposed to be a "let's coronate Luffy over Fuji and Admirals" thread. That was the agenda all along.

I know you said Fuji wins, but just look at the poll. 




But I agree with you on principle; that we should be talking about the match up itself.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ren. (Sep 27, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> But I agree with you on principle; that we should be talking about the match up itself.


 I Iegit don't care anymore.

I can't discuss feats because he Admiral or match up or anything.

I see he gets defeated because one side want the Admirals=Yonko and Luffy wins because Admirals <<< Y.

And somehow he is getting wanked but not by Luffy fans.


The same as WB by not his fans.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 27, 2021)

Ren. said:


> G4 shits on DD ... enough.
> 
> KKG was 4 levels above anything DD can do and that PIS shown at the end and not at the start.


Don't quote me with this nonsense. Was Doflamingo keeping up with Luffy after using awakening, yes or no? 

Moreover, blowing your load and failing to KO the guy means you lose. Ali for instance used this strategy against Foreman and eventually KO'd his ass. You people see Doflamingo flying through buildings, but ignore him later keeping up and the outlasting rubber boy. 


MrPopo said:


> You mean those panels where Luffy easily dodged and destroyed doffys awkening.
> 
> Luffy still wins, Doffy has no answer to king kong gun
> 
> When Doffy was sitting on his bum after the Leo bazuka and luffy didn't go right away for him


Destroyed and then what? The one who stands at the end is the winner. Luffy had to escape with someone carrying him around like a bitch while Mingo was standing tall. 

He needed two rounds to be able to get KKG off. Good luck in a Punk Hazard situation

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 27, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> Was Doflamingo keeping up with Luffy after using awakening, yes or no?


no.

He wasn't.

He never damaged G4.

He was getting outpaced by culverine a Snake-man move without the Jet part. Luffy used 2 of those and not KKG in the first round that is the PIS people talk about ...

KKG destroyed his strongest attack, his best defense, his glasses and the kinetic energy remaining destroyed 30% of DR's bedrock with DD's body ... if that is him keeping out with him then G4 also was keeping out with Kaido when Kaido KOed him.

Now use that at the start drain 95% of his power and then use the freaking culverin to clown around Luffy.


Seraphoenix said:


> He needed two rounds to be able to get KKG off.


So two rounds one with 2 culverins and one with just KKG.

Yeah no PIS there, not drama there for BC, no sir.

@Mihawk  and you called this Luffy wank


----------



## trance (Sep 27, 2021)

@Seraphoenix do you unironically think 2 admirals are needed to take down doffy?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 27, 2021)

Ren. said:


> no.
> 
> He wasn't.
> 
> ...


You don't have to damage someone to keep up. You can outlast to win. You are ignoring the Ali and Foreman comparison because you know you are wrong.


Culverin attempted here but is countered by awakening. 



Luffy has to dodge here. Why? I thought Doflamingo couldn't do shit so he has no reason to dodge, he can just tank it. 



More dodging from Luffy   


The end result 
Meanwhile:


Doflamingo would have killed him 1v1. Muh G4 Muh Luffy


----------



## Ren. (Sep 27, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> Doflamingo would have killed him 1v1.


Yeah he would have like Kata did .. ups Oda said he could have run.


Seraphoenix said:


> Culverin attempted here but is countered by awakening.





Seraphoenix said:


> Luffy has to dodge here. Why? I thought Doflamingo couldn't do shit so he has no reason to dodge, he can just tank it.



Also Where are KKGs, Kong Organs and Kong Gattlin in this  fight.

Why are you showing me Culverines?


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 27, 2021)

trance said:


> @Seraphoenix do you unironically think 2 admirals are needed to take down doffy?


I look at what the manga says and make judgements based on that. Kuzan is a pretty credible character. If he says multiple admirals are required to safely bring Mingo in, then I believe him. Why wouldn't I? Is he not credible? Why would he lie to Smoker?

People ignore character statements like that because it goes against headcanon. That's why you have to ask me as if I am some madman. Not because you can cast doubt on Kuzan's statement, but because you are deep in your feelings about where admirals are, that you will ignore any manga evidence to the contrary

Reactions: Like 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 27, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> Luffy has to dodge here. Why? I thought Doflamingo couldn't do shit so he has no reason to dodge, he can just tank it.


You have a panel where with a cutting attack DD could not cut Luffy in G4.

You have another panel where DD couldn't do much vs a just got COA back Luffy. Luffy was in base with just got back COA and DD was using awakening with COA ...  


And your problem is why dodge and not tank ... When Did Luffy change into Kaido? Luffy 90% of the time dodged ask Kata G4 tanked Boro breath do you think DD can cut him ).

OMG no don't answer my question with a question when did DD even injure Luffy in DressRoa as in critically.

His best damge was when Luffy was parasited and just got COA ... and that was superficial, and that was from his awakening arrows  imbuted with COA ) on Luffy's base body with just got back COA.

This DD debate was finish in 2015  DD at best is a YC3 at the lover end aka all defeat him G4 was a stronger YC3 or YC2 with AP that was above YC1.


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 27, 2021)

Luffy has better feats than Fujitora.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trance (Sep 27, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> I look at what the manga says and make judgements based on that. Kuzan is a pretty credible character. If he says multiple admirals are required to safely bring Mingo in, then I believe him. Why wouldn't I? Is he not credible? Why would he lie to Smoker?
> 
> People ignore character statements like that because it goes against headcanon. That's why you have to ask me as if I am some madman. Not because you can cast doubt on Kuzan's statement, but because you are deep in your feelings about where admirals are, that you will ignore any manga evidence to the contrary


i'll admit, your stance caught me off guard but it didn't really leave me """deep in my feels"""

its more curiosity than legitimate salt  

another question, you've placed marco and other YC1s on the level of admirals, do you place doffy on that same level?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 27, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Yeah he would have like Kata did .. ups Oda said he could have run.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1v1 on Punk Hazard without Law softening him up, Doflamingo kills Luffy. He gave all he had and still needed to run like a rat. 

Perhaps he didn't use them because it would have made his haki run out and he would have still lost??? 

Can KKG put down a relatively fresh Mingo? Doubtful. Same with Gatling and Organ. Then what? 

If Luffy thought he could just one shot him he would have. 


Ren. said:


> You have a panel where with a cutting attack DD could not cut Luffy in G4.
> 
> You have another panel where DD couldn't do much vs a just got COA back Luffy.
> 
> ...


So he was keeping up? thanks. And Luffy did have to dodge and wasn't just tanking? Thanks. 

And Mingo was standing while Luffy looked he was in a coma right? So who won?  

Luffy was the typical guy who punches himself out and doesn't take down the opponent. You see big flashy moves while completely ignoring he gassed out while Mingo was standing tall.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 27, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> Doflamingo kills Luffy.


Not according to Oda, he said Luffy could have run and in WCI he runs vs Cracker and Kata.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Sep 27, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> Luffy has better feats than Fujitora.


omg fighting trees

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ren. (Sep 27, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> Can KKG put down a relatively fresh Mingo? Doubtful.


95% damage. gets out of G4 takes the 10m and does another one that is Luffy's worst scenario.

Or better law does GN and on that spot he does KKG and not A shit G2 attack and that is KO.

I am not even koing into the DD somhow has a way to counter gama radiation with strings so that attack was MIA.




Seraphoenix said:


> Same with Gatling and Organ. Then what?


A kong Gattaling ends DD, he took 1 of those and 2 culverins and a leo bazooka, that is 1 of the same caliber one above and 2 lower, let's say 4 Kong Guns worth  he is not taking 10s of those, let's say one attack from Kong gattling is 50% of a Kong Gun and it is not, he needs 10 at worst to end him... that is like 20s just to give DD credit.

You do realize he used that only on Kaido ... and not YCs for some reason. Kata was not taking Kong guns he was deflecting them as in not even overpowering. Cracker was summoning G4 level fighters to keep up with organ and not Gatling that is superior.



Seraphoenix said:


> So he was keeping up





Seraphoenix said:


> And Mingo was standing while Luffy looked he was in a coma right?


Not the dude that was in a coma in ID.

If Luffy was in a coma then why wasn't he in a coma in WCI vs Kata ... o here plot needs to not induce him to lose the first round.


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 27, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> Destroyed and then what? The one who stands at the end is the winner. Luffy had to escape with someone carrying him around like a bitch while Mingo was standing tall.


To bad Oda thinks differnt sbs volume 89 he said if luffy didn't have help would still defeat Doffy. 


Seraphoenix said:


> He needed two rounds to be able to get KKG off. Good luck in a Punk Hazard situation


The moment Luffy was able to g4 again he did KKG, there isn't some requirement that Luffy has to meet in order to use KKG

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 27, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> To bad Oda thinks differnt sbs volume 89 he said if luffy didn't have help would still defeat Doffy.
> 
> The moment Luffy was able to g4 again he did KKG, there isn't some requirement that Luffy has to meet in order to use KKG


DD is so irrelevant to Fuji and Current Luffy that I see this as 2015 been done to death crap.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 27, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> The one who stands at the end is the winner


I don't even know how you wrote that with a straight face.

As one was in the sky and the other was at the bottom of a hole because of a KKG.

Yes the one standing was not DD nor Cracker nor Kata.

And next it will not be Kaido.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Sep 27, 2021)

sera when he sees anyone shitting on doffy:

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## trance (Sep 27, 2021)

tea when he sees sera post:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Sep 27, 2021)

ava when he sees someone shitting on mihawk:

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## trance (Sep 27, 2021)

soca when anyone starts having fun:

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 5


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 27, 2021)

trance said:


> soca when anyone starts having fun:


This is the one


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 27, 2021)

trance said:


> i'll admit, your stance caught me off guard but it didn't really leave me """deep in my feels"""
> 
> its more curiosity than legitimate salt
> 
> another question, you've placed marco and other YC1s on the level of admirals, do you place doffy on that same level?


Hard to tell as Oda is pretty ambiguous. Like I said earlier, we know Kuzan thought that two admirals were needed, presumably to avoid serious injuries for a lone admiral. We also know that Doflamingo planned to kill all the marines, including Fuji:
Viz:

Cnet:
Doflamingo: *I’ve already spoken with him. The Marines won’t come after us. / That said...once Fujitora is no longer useful to us... // I think we should eliminate him. Nothing good will come of letting that man live. / Not that it will be an easy task...*

He saw what they were capable of MF and saw a bit of Fuji's power, still he thought he could kill him. He also isn't being overly confident, as he says it won't be easy.

Then later we are also shown a former Fleet Admiral and other marines join to arrest the Doflamingo pirates. So in the end two 'admirals' were sent in to contain the situation.

As for Luffy, as I said earlier, He said he had to beat the Yonko and admirals to be PK. He skirmished with Fuji and Fuji said he had the strength to back up his words. Contrast this to Kaido OHKO'ing Luffy and asking him "King of what?".

Take all of that into account and by portrayal Mingo is not an easy fight for an admiral. I think an admiral high diffs him. I don't think he is YC1 level, probably YC2 or YC1.5 if such a thing existed. I don't see him being on the level of the next arc antagonist in Katakuri. So Kata has to be special among YC1s for Mingo to be YC1 level imo.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Gokou08 (Sep 27, 2021)

Quipchaque said:


> If Fujitora was that strong Oda wouldn't present him in bandages so early. Compare that portrayal to Dragon, Shanks, Mihawk.


People place to much faith in bandages, Garp had bandages and didn't do much, while Akainu took 2 point blank quakes and a day after was pursuing Teach and Bonney without anything. 

Maybe Fuji just want some day of work and some paid vacation.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 27, 2021)

Ren. said:


> I don't even know how you wrote that with a straight face.
> 
> As one was in the sky and the other was at the bottom of a hole because of a KKG.
> 
> ...






Yeah with no breaks we know who wins. How are you the winner when you flee? Luffy is a coward. Guerilla tactics because he couldn't win mano a mano. 

I have work to do, so if I do reply to your other repeating posts, it probably won't be today.


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 27, 2021)

Thread went off the rails.

Make your final post everyone. I'll probably lock this later today as it diverged in multiple topics which got nothing to do with the original topic.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 27, 2021)

Luffy with future sight is a 50/50. Luffy with advanced penetration CoA wins. Luffy with advanced CotC is no contest.


----------



## Pirateer (Sep 27, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> I think an admiral high diffs Doflamingo. I don't think he is YC1 level, probably YC2 or YC1.5 if such a thing existed.


admiral needs high diff for YC2

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Pirateer (Sep 27, 2021)

Btw to people arguing about whether G4 defeats fresh Doflamingo

Fresh Doflamingo will survive Dressrosa Luffy's Gear 4, up until he uses KKG or perhaps Kong Gatling. KKG is enough to 1 shot Doflamingo, it was so far above him. Other G4 attacks were strong and damaging but not instant KO's like KKG

A wounded Doflamingo endured/blocked/survived other attacks e.g. culverin, leo bazooka, kong gun, etc.
He would have killed Luffy right after Gear 4 ended without other characters stalling him/plot stuff happening

Of course Doflamingo is like YC3, YC2 at the absolute most and no one is seriously arguing he's like YC1 or Admiral tier


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 27, 2021)

trance said:


> tea when he sees sera post:



who is tea



trance said:


> ava when he sees someone shitting on mihawk:



mihawk and shanks in the top 3 strongest

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 27, 2021)

Kinjin said:


> Thread went off the rails.
> 
> Make your final post everyone. I'll probably lock this later today as it diverged in multiple topics which got nothing to do with the original topic.


You also contributed to this crap.


I want a Luffy vs Fuji and I need to redebunke DD vs G4 that was done before by Oda himself.

State that this is not Luffy vs the Admiral title.

Reiterate that this is not the WSS title appreciation thread etc.

Tell you that the WSM has nothing to do with this thread.




Pirateer said:


> Btw to people arguing about whether G4 defeats fresh Doflamingo


No why the crap is this even relevant to Fuji vs Current Luffy aka two top tiers  



Pirateer said:


> He would have killed Luffy right after Gear 4 ended without other characters stalling him/plot stuff happening


False Oda said Luffy could have run as he did in WCi ... so he kind of admitted the did that second round for drama.


----------



## Pirateer (Sep 27, 2021)

Ren. said:


> No why the crap is this even relevant to Fuji vs Current Luffy aka two top tiers


true this is the most cringe thread i've seen in a while

let me top it by making Doflamingo vs DR Luffy (KKG restricted)


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 27, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> who is tea


@Daisuke Jigen

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Ren. (Sep 27, 2021)

Pirateer said:


> let me top it by making Doflamingo vs DR Luffy (KKG restricted)


Ok, I hate DD vs G4 more than the ZKK shit.

Can we go back to rubber boy vs Blind Gravity man


----------



## Pirateer (Sep 27, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Ok I hate DD vs G4 more than the ZKK shit.
> 
> Can we go back to rubber boy vs Blind Gravity man



it's too late. prepare to see tier specialists at work

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ren. (Sep 27, 2021)

Pirateer said:


> it's too late. prepare to see tier specialists at work

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nox (Sep 27, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> Luffy has better feats than Fujitora.



Your membership to Admiral Gang has been revoked. Please report to reception with your Mihawk plushies and custom made Roronoa fleshlight. I will spare you the indecency of being stripped, flogged and negged. However, I cannot promise the same from the Gang.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Lewd 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 27, 2021)

Nox said:


> Your membership to Admiral Gang has been revoked. Please report to reception with your Mihawk plushies and custom made Roronoa fleshlight. I will spare you the indecency of being stripped, flogged and negged. However, I cannot promise the same from the Gang.



sword gang > admiral gang

mihawk, shanks, and zoro the only characters worth defending

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 27, 2021)

Pirateer said:


> admiral needs high diff for YC2


This guy gave Fuji a concussion:


Dude was wearing bandages a week after encountering the guy above.

Reactions: Funny 8 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Nox (Sep 27, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> sword gang > admiral gang
> 
> mihawk, shanks, and zoro the only characters worth defending



You forgot Linlin, Tashigi and Smoothie. 
























































Sword Gang Stonks in Real Time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 27, 2021)

Nox said:


> You forgot Linlin,



I’d rather die then defend her

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Gdara (Sep 27, 2021)

Luffy undoubtedly slaps Fujitora after the new chapter.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Sep 27, 2021)

Y’all going to be in shock when the admirals show up and are threatening to Luffy still

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Quipchaque (Sep 27, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> That's actually canon, Check the 1st meeting with shanks and mihawk we see as readers.
> 
> Or the fact that ONE key motivation Hawkeyes has is Zoro's potential.
> 
> ...



And it is still contradicting your prior claim unless you want to pretend Mihawk considers himself pre-skip Zoro, Luffy, Vista, Don Krieg level.

Dai-kengo here, dai-kengo there. You are pushing a ridiculous agenda that you completely made up. Go ahead and show us the definition of that first.

The excuse is that Shanks doesn't care about Mihawk's title and never lost against him and earned exceptional rep and power that clearly exceeds Mihawk's. Conqueror's haki has been proven superior to armament, titles have been proven flawed ever since Whitebeard earned WSM with Roger around and Shanks hype has yet again been cemented as greater ever since Kaido put him in the group that symbolizes the benchmark for the kings... In an arc that you would expect Mihawk to get major hype.


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 27, 2021)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Y’all going to be in shock when the admirals show up and are threatening to Luffy still


People really think Current Luffy's just gonna steamroll the Admirals

And they're talking about Chapter 1026 Luffy, who hasn't even shown what he's fully capable of yet. Meaning they think End of Wano Luffy probably mid/low diffs. 

I understand that half of them are likely trolling, but the other half I pray that they're just children, because the lack of reading comprehension is astounding.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 27, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> And they're talking about Chapter 1026 Luffy, who hasn't even shown what he's fully capable of yet. Meaning they think End of Wano Luffy probably mid/low diffs.


Wrong.

Current Luffy doesn't mean sky split Luffy and that is all.

It means add that as base to what ever he can do.

What if current Luffy is end of wano Luffy with jus the feats that he never delivered because of off panel.


He won't get any more PUs, he will use what he has ...


ClannadFan said:


> I understand that half of them are likely trolling


Like the people that pretend An Admiral title is enough to say yeah mid or high diff.

If I say Fuji needs extreme diff to win they get offended ... I mean guys look at the gravity vs rubber, look at Luffy's feats ,he is a legit top tier in base ... his next feat is something no Admiral can do as no Admiral will ever have the charisma to have that kind of alliance.

Nothing computes in this section, if he is an Admiral he can't possibly lose ... yeah look how the strongest Yonko will lose and most of the damage will be done by the one that can't possibly lose to Fuji.



ClannadFan said:


> People really think Current Luffy's just gonna steamroll the Admirals


Only trolls in contrast to the trolls that think Akainu can mid diff Luffy now ... An Admiral can't mid diff a top tier.


Let me be blunt with you there are 2 -3 Luffy wankers and 99% trolls that say either Admiral go Brrr or Luffy Yonko and Yonko go brrrr.

Most of you are trolls.


----------



## arv993 (Sep 27, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> And yet only one admiral was sent to deal with Doffy


He actually went to investigate law and luffy’s alliance. Doffy was an ally.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 27, 2021)

Silver said:


> Me and @A Optimistic were saying luffy folds fuji 6 months ago, lets see how many people came around on that now


You know what this thread needs.

A Fuji vs Luffy without titles.

In this scenario Luffy  is not the 5th Yonko and Fuji is not the new Admiral.


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 27, 2021)

arv993 said:


> He actually went to investigate law and luffy’s alliance. Doffy was an ally.


That and to assrest Doffy remember the marines were duped by the report of Doffy resigning


----------



## arv993 (Sep 27, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> That and to assrest Doffy remember the marines were duped by the report of Doffy resigning


Doffy wasn’t going to be arrested he was reinstated the next day. They were allies, he never came to attack Doffy. Even in the case Fuji was going after all pirates , he was going to get shit stomped if he had to face law, luffy and Doffy. G3 bruised the man, G4 with law would do serious damage to fuji like it did to Doffy too.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 27, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> People really think Current Luffy's just gonna steamroll the Admirals
> 
> And they're talking about Chapter 1026 Luffy, who hasn't even shown what he's fully capable of yet. Meaning they think End of Wano Luffy probably mid/low diffs.
> 
> I understand that half of them are likely trolling, but the other half I pray that they're just children, because the lack of reading comprehension is astounding.


The problem is you marine fanboys are putting Yonko on the same level as Admirals. Marco is admiral level per a databook. 

There is not going to be a separate arc for admirals. They are going down in the same arc. Don't cry when you see Monkey D. Luffy confronting 3 admirals, just like MF, but this time with him being up for the challenge.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Sep 27, 2021)

This is how it goes.
A character does well against an Admiral, move the Admiral down a notch.
A character does well against a Yonko, move that character up a notch.

Nothing else in this thread matters, because that's just how alot of people in the OL think. 
Feats don't matter, all that matter is your initial headcannon's starting point.

Reactions: Winner 7 | Disagree 1


----------



## trance (Sep 27, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> This guy gave Fuji a concussion:
> 
> 
> Dude was wearing bandages a week after encountering the guy above.


jesus

thanks for reminding me how ugly this dude is

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 27, 2021)

Kirin Thunderclap said:


> This is how it goes.
> A character does well against an Admiral, move the Admiral down a notch.
> A character does well against a Yonko, move that character up a notch.
> 
> ...


I've been saying this lmao. 

Ray stalls Kizaru=Kizaru weak

Yamato stalls Kaido=Yamato Strong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Sep 27, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> I've been saying this lmao.
> 
> Ray stalls Kizaru=Kizaru weak
> 
> Yamato stalls Kaido=Yamato Strong



Yup it's why I've recently stopped seriously participating in these particular VS threads. The post Yamato shenanigans, just left  me SMH.

I'll just wait till we see the characters in the Manga lmfao.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 27, 2021)

arv993 said:


> Doffy wasn’t going to be arrested he was reinstated the next day. They were allies, he never came to attack Doffy. Even in the case Fuji was going after all pirates , he was going to get shit stomped if he had to face law, luffy and Doffy. G3 bruised the man, G4 with law would do serious damage to fuji like it did to Doffy too.


Bellamy bruised Luffy if Luffy thought Doffy he would get shit stomped oh wait


----------



## arv993 (Sep 27, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> Bellamy bruised Luffy if Luffy thought Doffy he would get shit stomped oh wait


Luffy let Bellamy hit him, doffy took a gamma knife and won against luffy until help came. Luffy can hurt fuji as well with G4, he isn’t some dodging logia


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 27, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> The problem is you marine fanboys are putting Yonko on the same level as Admirals. Marco is admiral level per a databook.
> 
> There is not going to be a separate arc for admirals. They are going down in the same arc. Don't cry when you see Monkey D. Luffy confronting 3 admirals, just like MF, but this time with him being up for the challenge.


_"Yes, I'm a Marine fanboy, how could you tell?"_

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Sep 27, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> The problem is you marine fanboys are putting Yonko on the same level as Admirals. Marco is admiral level per a databook.
> 
> There is not going to be a separate arc for admirals. They are going down in the same arc. Don't cry when you see Monkey D. Luffy confronting 3 admirals, just like MF, but this time with him being up for the challenge.


Hmm, why would there be multiple arcs for people who are all on the same side?
Also by that logic the Warlords would fodderize the marines, because they've had the most arcs in One Piece bar none.


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 27, 2021)

arv993 said:


> Luffy let Bellamy hit him, doffy took a gamma knife and won against luffy until help came.


To bad Oda disagreez with you in sbs 89


arv993 said:


> Luffy can hurt fuji as well with G4, he isn’t some dodging logia


A bruise doesn't mean anything, Kiku and Kinemon were able to make Kaido bleed, does that mean Shanks/big mom roll kaido now?


----------



## trance (Sep 27, 2021)

say what you will about the OL but the memes are always dank

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 27, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> The problem is you marine fanboys are putting Yonko on the same level as Admirals. Marco is admiral level per a databook.
> 
> There is not going to be a separate arc for admirals. They are going down in the same arc. Don't cry when you see Monkey D. Luffy confronting 3 admirals, just like MF, but this time with him being up for the challenge.


Power scalling by the number of arcs a group gets


----------



## Kamisori (Sep 27, 2021)

@ me when a 8 year old makes an Admiral scream

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## arv993 (Sep 27, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> To bad Oda disagreez with you in sbs 89
> 
> A bruise doesn't mean anything, Kiku and Kinemon were able to make Kaido bleed, does that mean Shanks/big mom roll kaido now?


He never said anything about non gamma knifed doffy.

kaido got a mosquito bite and he tanks attacks for fun, an exhausted G3 luffy hurt fuji and made him huff and puff lol that’s not a great look.

Also Oda and Kuzan disagree with you and call doffy a rare breed of a pirate which needs admirals to take care of. And you think fuji can go lol diff him and his crew in doffy’s house


----------



## arv993 (Sep 27, 2021)

Pashanim said:


> @ me when a 8 year old makes an Admiral scream


He’s physically 28 years old with a mind of an 8 year old… I guess that would describe the admiral wankers on this thread.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lmao (Sep 27, 2021)

Pirateer said:


> Of course Doflamingo is like YC3, YC2 at the absolute most and *no one is seriously arguing he's like YC1 or Admiral tier*


You must have missed Sera claiming multiple Admirals are needed for Doflamingo

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Sep 27, 2021)

arv993 said:


> He’s physically 28 years old with a mind of an 8 year old… I guess that would describe the admiral wankers on this thread.


I know this is technically targetting me, but this is funny not gonna lie.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 27, 2021)

arv993 said:


> He never said anything about non gamma knifed doffy.


>you Doffy with gamma knife won agaisnt Luffy until help came
>Oda no 


arv993 said:


> kaido got a mosquito bite and he tanks attacks for fun, an exhausted G3 luffy hurt fuji and made him huff and puff lol that’s not a great look.


The double standards


arv993 said:


> Also Oda and Kuzan disagree with you and call doffy a rare breed of a pirate which needs admirals to take care of. And you think fuji can go lol diff him and his crew in doffy’s house


>Multiple admirals are needed for Doffy 
> only one gets sent


----------



## arv993 (Sep 27, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> >you Doffy with gamma knife won agaisnt Luffy until help came
> >Oda no
> 
> The double standards
> ...


So Oda said specifically that luffy would win without gamma knife… lol no stop the bs.

yea they were mosquito bites, let’s see what kaido has done so far.

He folded multiple yc2s to YC3s plus veterans, folded YC1+ luffy, wrecked law and now is facing low top tier luffy.

Fuji with no damage is huffing and puffing against an injured G3 luffy and got bruised lmaooo yea they are the same standards if anything I’m being generous.

the same fuji with another admiral had a mid diff with YC1 plus new world level guys… replace those admirals with kaido and big mom and they would low to neg diff the team. Hell kaido could solo that based on his feats.

and that one admiral didn’t go there to arrest doffy…


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 27, 2021)

arv993 said:


> So Oda said specifically that luffy would win without gamma knife… lol no stop the bs.


You claimed that gamma knife Doffy own untill help came for Luffy  


arv993 said:


> yea they were mosquito bites, let’s see what kaido has done so far.


>Kaido gets damaged by weaker characters: mosquito bites 
>Fuji gets bruised by G3 luffy: he's weak he would get folded 
 


arv993 said:


> He folded multiple yc2s to YC3s plus veterans, folded YC1+ luffy, wrecked law and now is facing low top tier luffy.





arv993 said:


> Fuji with no damage is huffing and puffing against an injured G3 luffy and got bruised lmaooo yea they are the same standards if anything I’m being generous.


Fuji has huffing after holding up an island with of rubble with his DF and using a more lethal attack 


arv993 said:


> the same fuji with another admiral had a mid diff with YC1 plus new world level guys… replace those admirals with kaido and big mom and they would low to neg diff the team. Hell kaido could solo that based on his feats.


Kaido with an another yonkou had a high diff with YC1 plus new world level guys


arv993 said:


> and that one admiral didn’t go there to arrest doffy…


> Marines duped by report that Doffy resigned 
> Fuji once this is over I'll assrest you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 27, 2021)

Lmao said:


> You must have missed Sera claiming multiple Admirals are needed for Doflamingo


Former admiral Kuzan said this   

Though that's not part of Marine Piece, so understandable that you missed it

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## arv993 (Sep 27, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> You claimed that gamma knife Doffy own untill help came for Luffy
> 
> >Kaido gets damaged by weaker characters: mosquito bites
> >Fuji gets bruised by G3 luffy: he's weak he would get folded
> ...


Kaido not huffing whilst moving onigashmia, hell doffy’s birdcage didn’t affect his monster endurance…

So you’re saying fuji came to arrest him but instead waited till the country was razed to the ground… 

he also went after law with doffy so why not arrest him there. Cuz they were allies duh

Luffy is YC1+, law is at worst YC2, Zoro is YC1 atm, killer is maybe YC3 at worst, Kidd is YC1. Lol not even the same game pal nice try tho


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 27, 2021)

Kirin Thunderclap said:


> Hmm, why would there be multiple arcs for people who are all on the same side?
> Also by that logic the Warlords would fodderize the marines, because they've had the most arcs in One Piece bar none.





MrPopo said:


> Power scalling by the number of arcs a group gets


If we accept that Luffy has to beat all the admirals to be PK, then it's probably going to happen in the same arc, as we are in the endgame. This is probably going to be in a war situation.

So there are 3 admirals and one for the Fleet. Luffy has to beat all of them. So what happens? He extreme diffs one, then gets a mink medicine shot? Then beats another one and gets another shot? etc? Or does he beat 3 at once before being so injured that Sakazuki stands a chance?  

Remember Oda was going to make Yami Teach as strong as 3 admirals combined. He scrapped the idea, but that's where his mind was for EoS Teach's powerlevel  

Now if you object to me making fanfics about how EoS is going to play out, then I don't ever want to hear about muh PK level Akainu because of fanfics about EoS.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 27, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> If we accept that Luffy has to beat all the admirals to be PK, then it's probably going to happen in the same arc, as we are in the endgame. This is probably going to be in a war situation.
> 
> So there are 3 admirals and one for the Fleet. Luffy has to beat all of them. So what happens? He extreme diffs one, then gets a mink medicine shot? Then beats another one and gets another shot? etc? Or does he beat 3 at once before being so injured that Sakazuki stands a chance?
> 
> ...


Power scalling over scrapped ideas


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 27, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> Power scalling over scrapped ideas


That was just extra. It does speak to where Oda thought his final villain would be though.

If you have any ideas of how Luffy beats the admirals at the war by all means go ahead. In a way that we can say he won (So no stupid shit like him getting Moria shadows or anything) .


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 27, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> That was just extra. It does speak to where Oda thought his final villain would be though.
> 
> If you have any ideas of how Luffy beats the admirals at the war by all means go ahead. In a way that we can say he won (So no stupid shit like him getting Moria shadows or anything) .


Luffy isn't going to defeat all 3 admirals at once. If he fights an Admiral it would be a 1v1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 27, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> Luffy isn't going to defeat all 3 admirals at once. If he fights an Admiral it would be a 1v1


Avoiding the question, like Akainu avoided WB until after he died by hiding underground

Reactions: Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 27, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> Avoiding the question, like Akainu avoided WB until after he died by hiding underground


> how will Luffy defeat the Admirals 
> he will fight them in a 1v1 
It's simple


----------



## Lmao (Sep 27, 2021)

Luffy beating 3 Admirals at once, Sera pls


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 27, 2021)

Lmao said:


> Luffy beating 3 Admirals at once, Sera pls


He defeated Doffy who would require 2 admirals maybe 3 admirals is under selling Luffy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 27, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> > how will Luffy defeat the Admirals
> > he will fight them in a 1v1
> It's simple


 Of course you are going to ignore that he will be fighting them at a war and already said he has to beat all of them for his dream to be meaningful.

So he beats one at the war then what? Does he take a day to recover while the war wages on?



Lmao said:


> Luffy beating 3 Admirals at once, Sera pls



Don't say Oda didn't foreshadow it when your bubble gets burst 
"*It's a little too early for you to stand on this stage*"
Kuzan knows the time will come

Reactions: Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 27, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> Of course you are going to ignore that he will be fighting them at a war and already said he has to beat all of them for his dream to be meaningful.
> 
> So he beats one at the war then what? Does he take a day to recover while the war wages on?
> 
> ...


Luffy wants to defeat all the yonkou and that's not going to happen. Also while Luffy fights the all the admirals the rest of the alliance will do what fight fodder


----------



## arv993 (Sep 27, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> Luffy wants to defeat all the yonkou and that's not going to happen. Also while Luffy fights the all the admirals the rest of the alliance will do what fight fodder


He will likely fight Imu while the rest fight the admirals so they are end game for straw hats and allies not luffy himself.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 27, 2021)

Kirin Thunderclap said:


> This is how it goes.
> A character does well against an Admiral, move the Admiral down a notch.
> A character does well against a Yonko, move that character up a notch.
> 
> ...


Yes yes yes 

And they have the audacity to differentiate themselves from us trolls   no matter what, OL mentality is undefeated

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 27, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> Luffy wants to defeat all the yonkou and that's not going to happen. Also while Luffy fights the all the admirals the rest of the alliance will do what fight fodder


??? You know the marines had 100k soldiers at MF and had the Warlords right? In the future war the Warlords equivalent will do a lot more than the Warlords at MF. 

So Zoro for instance will be fighting whatever Vegapunk toy replaced Mihawk. 


arv993 said:


> He will likely fight Imu while the rest fight the admirals so they are end game for straw hats and allies not luffy himself.


He missed the panel where the Gorosei said the marine are just the face of the WG.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 27, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> ??? You know the marines had 100k soldiers at MF and had the Warlords right? In the future war the Warlords equivalent will do a lot more than the Warlords at MF.
> 
> So Zoro for instance will be fighting whatever Vegapunk toy replaced Mihawk.


Luffy vs the admirals in the final war will go the same way as wano with the yonkou he will fight one and some else will deal with the others.


Seraphoenix said:


> He missed the panel where the Gorosei said the marine are just the face of the WG.


Admirals get called the world governments greatest military force.
 > Just the face of the world government


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 27, 2021)

I just realized that only one admiral would be sent for big mom and kaido but two are somehow needed for Doffy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## arv993 (Sep 27, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> I just realized that only one admiral would be sent for big mom and kaido but two are somehow needed for Doffy


So kizaru > kaido + BM damn cocaine is one hell of a drug.


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 27, 2021)

arv993 said:


> So kizaru > kaido + BM damn cocaine is one hell of a drug.


Just following the logic of this thread presented in this thread

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 27, 2021)

arv993 said:


> So kizaru > kaido + BM damn cocaine is one hell of a drug.


Are you going to be consistent with you logic and take Kizaru statement at face value like Kuzan's about Doffy?


----------



## arv993 (Sep 27, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> Are you going to be consistent with you logic and take Kizaru statement at face value like Kuzan's about Doffy?


Kizaru said he can intercept them aka meaning he can stop the meeting before it happens. And admirals don’t go without backup…


----------



## trance (Sep 27, 2021)

hey this thread is about fujitora

don't bring up KINOzaru to fuel your agendas, this goes for both sides


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 27, 2021)

Okay so what does Fujitora have to beat Luffy?


----------



## Zero (Sep 27, 2021)

Luffy has better feats than Fujitora, yet, I believe Fujitora would do much better and would even defeat Kaido if given the same scenario and backup that Luffy had.

So I changed my vote to Fuji.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Eustathios (Sep 27, 2021)

Fujitora high-very high diff. 

Luffy still isn't Admiral level though he's getting there. Will have to see his final fight with Kaido first.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pirateer (Sep 27, 2021)

Lmao said:


> You must have missed Sera claiming multiple Admirals are needed for Doflamingo


Yeah, no one serious 

Can't wait for his Doflamingo vs 2 Fujitoras thread in the future


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 27, 2021)

Pirateer said:


> Yeah, no one serious
> 
> Can't wait for his Doflamingo vs 2 Fujitoras thread in the future


If you have a problem with what I said then quote it and refute it. Kuzan said multiple admirals should be sent for Doflamingo. Sera isn't serious because he uses this to base his views, as opposed to you using headcanon.


----------



## Zero (Sep 27, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> Kuzan said multiple admirals should be sent for Doflamingo.


When was this?


----------



## Pirateer (Sep 27, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> If you have a problem with what I said then quote it and refute it. Kuzan said multiple admirals should be sent for Doflamingo. Sera isn't serious because he uses this to base his views, as opposed to you using headcanon.


usually I take the time to look through chapter and try to refute ideas like Kaido vs Whitebeard, Mihawk powerlevels, etc. Stuff which there is some legit debate on, Doflamingo vs 2 admirals or even Doflamingo vs 1 admiral is trolling lol

when you say Doflamingo requires 2 admirals to defeat, do you mean this panel? Because 'admirals' like this could mean 1 admiral + vice admirals, or just send 2 admirals to be safe, etc. Not that Doflamingo (YC3 character) requires Kizaru and Fujitora to defeat lol:

So you seriously think Doflamingo is admiral tier when Kuzan froze him literally without moving, making Doflamingo huff and puff + DR Luffy is not Admiral tier yet defeated Doflamingo with around high diff in G4
Unless you're saying that Katakuri is admiral level, and obviously Katakuri is stronger than Doflamingo and DR Luffy

not going to waste my time finding scans proving that 2 admirals can defeat Doflamingo lmao


----------



## Oda Report (Sep 27, 2021)

Quipchaque said:


> And it is still contradicting your prior claim unless you want to pretend Mihawk considers himself pre-skip Zoro, Luffy, Vista, Don Krieg level.



How does Mihawk taking interest in Zoro potential mean he considers himself to that level? Understand the potential Zoro has is to become stronger then his past rival Shanks.  You seem to NOT understand Mihawk, pulling out a Knife and being able to one shot Zoro with it if he wanted doesn't contradict anything, hell at that point that's when Mihawk actually took notice of Zoro.



Quipchaque said:


> Dai-kengo here, dai-kengo there. You are pushing a ridiculous agenda that you completely made up. Go ahead and show us the definition of that first.



Yes me and APsandman are pushing our fanfiction..........I'm not going to dig into his tweeter this should be enough for you. (a youtuber spoon feeding ya since Reading seems to be tough.)



Quipchaque said:


> The excuse is that Shanks doesn't care about Mihawk's title and never lost against him



Yet Shanks asking Mihawk if he came for a match and its Mihawk who doesn't care for a one armed man.



Quipchaque said:


> Conqueror's haki has been proven superior to armament,



What does that have to do with Hawkeye, who is 1 of 2 who got a black blade in about 1024 chapters?
Not to mention who is foreshadowed to have the best CoO in the story.
Who seeks a opponent stronger then shanks who introduced sky splitting etc.
Zoro has CoC haki........

You are on the wrong side of One Piece history.



Quipchaque said:


> titles have been proven flawed ever since Whitebeard earned WSM with Roger around and Shanks hype has yet again been cemented as greater ever since Kaido put him in the group that symbolizes the benchmark for the kings... In an arc that you would expect Mihawk to get major hype.



Titles are not flawed, Newgate LIVED UP TO HIS TITLE AS THE RULER OF THE SEA and STRONGEST MAN IN THE WORLD, who also owned this Era until he was FINALLY killed. Not to mention Newgate died standing taking on 2 great powers of the world, while battling his own health.

If Shanks is clearly stronger then Mihawk would have NO need for Zoro and his potential to surpass himself. Guess NO one ever surpassed him before and shanks is a past rival.

Edit:Let me jump back in this bitch.

Kaidou is entry level Yonkou, who is equal to Big mom. Oden and shank is on that list...The ruler of the sea himself praises Mihawk in the same light as Shanks yet even assumed it was Mihawk who took Shanks sword arm. . . . . .

Load that up in your headcannon.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Yonko RedHair Shanks (Sep 28, 2021)

Current Luffy claps.
Same with Kizaru.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

